# What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)



## WillnTex (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Normal day Glock 21C, Benchmade 910HS, ARC AAA, and either a 9N or an C2. If I want less I carry a S&W 640, Benchmade 910HS, and an E2.


----------



## sunspot (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Colt pocket nine, Surefire p6,CRKT M-16, Muscleman 100k pen type stun gun, Looking for a small pepper spray.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

SigPro 2340 with two spare magazines, 26" ASP, OC Spray, Leatherman Supertool, Kubaton with cuff key, Gerber 450 Lockback, Smith & Wesson 4" Black SWAT knife, SureFire 6R and 6Z, ASP Sapphire light (blue) with two cuff keys, and Smith and Wesson black Model 100 chain and stainless Model 300 hing handcuffs.


----------



## jnc36rcpd (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

SIGSauer 226, two spare magazines, two sets of Peerless chain handcuffs, Bodyguard OC spray, Surefire 8X, Stylus light, Reliance body armor, Sudacon wipe, rubber gloves, pen and paper, Benchmade CQC7, Kubaton keychain, extra handcuff keys, and Maglite.

I dress a little lighter while off duty.

By the way, Emeraldwolf, we're planning to convert to .40's. How do you like the 2340 vs. the 226? Thanks.


----------



## SCOTT THE BADGER (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

HK USP45F, Gerber multitool, FOX OC, 2pr cuffs,(1pr S&W chain, 1pr Galls hinged), 2 spare mags, 21"ASP, Stinger XT, Photons on keyring, Cuffmate ( Light should be on OTHER END), Motorola portable, since I went to a flapped holder for the Stinger, I have the open carrier still on belt, put SF M3 there if I am going to be out in the dark for a long time, keep SF M4 in squad for use in High Risk Vehicle stops. National Match AR15 ( personally purchased )w/tac light in rack. Federal 7 google candle power VisiBeam II on top of JetStream, between takedowns, I believe in being able to play God, and say "LET THERE BE LIGHT", and there was light, and it was good. What I want is a flashlight the size of a Photon, that has the same light output as a NightSun, and has a 12 hr run time on a N cell battery. is that asking too much?


----------



## Azreal911 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Hmmmm lemme think:
car alarm beeper, garage door opener (key chain size), photon II, Nokia 3390. but that's just my pockets. usually i carry a bunch of junk in my daypack to work. like a swiss army and a mini torch(2 of them) and a panasonic shockwave cd player. too much junk!


----------



## Go Go Gadget Flashlight (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

American Express Tool (Gerber Sport Multitool), don't leave home without it.




ArcAAA light, and Zippo lighter.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

In bag in my left hand, Portable Computer with Portable Printer(cannon), Financial Calculator(Texas Instruments), MiniDisk Recorder with external microphone(Sony), Cross pens soon to be replaced by Fisher Pens, spare batteries, Spyderco pocket tool, and lots of papers. On belt, Cell Phone(Motorola), Flashlight, either a 9Z or an E2 depending on what I am wearing, Handgun, one of many depending on weather, Usually either a CZ-75 or Tanfoglio in 9x23 or, a S&W 3-inch 60 Custom with fixed Novak shaped sights with Bahrami Hip grip. In Pockets, Wallet, VoiceRecorder(Olympus), Keychain(with an Arc-AAA on it soon to be accompanied by an Arc-LS when it becomes available), Pocket Knife(Benchmade), E1(soon to be replaced by Arc-LS, and a backup handgun, usually a S&W 640 or a NA Guardian. I would like to one day add a digital camera to my daily carry when they get light and small enough for me. You should not I am not normal, I carry alot of stuff.


----------



## bigbore (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

OK - 
i`m just home from nightshift and try to
recognize.
First i`m not a LEO so firearms had to stay at home




Let`s begin with the trousers: two knives:
right back: Böker/Brend folder
left front: custom neckknife NNT1 from Gary Bradburn (hanging from the belt into the pocket)

round the neck: custom neckknife "#14" from http://www.boehlke-messer.de/ 

on the belt: OC spray and ASP saphirelight

sorry no jacket, -- still to warm





does the rucksack count?:

NOKIA cell phone
ASP 21" baton
Supertool
2 pens (houps no paper - strange?)
Streamlight Scorpion
REKAT Sifu
small SAK (very small)
wallet
extra shoelaces (not only for shoes)
keys


yes it is heavy but you should try carry it on my way TO work, with all the brotzeit in it






you can see the knives here: http://albums.photopoint.com/j/AlbumList?u=1566411


----------



## SPECIALIST (Sep 8, 2001)

I was wondering what stuff you all carry including but not limited to Guns Knives FLASHLIGHTS or Torches or any other types of stuff you carry on you belt in your pockets or anywhere else for EVERY DAY NORMALLY.


----------



## SPECIALIST (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Wow I thought I was carrying a lot.




I carry 
CQC7BBT EMERSON(awsome)
Benchmade 722 BBT(way cool)
SOG Paratool (piece of crap)
KISS(money clip (POS)
Keys 
Mag lite solitare(soon to be replaced by 6p)

I dont have a CCW permit yet, but when I get it I will carry a 45 1911 either a wilson combat or a springfield armory and as a backup a Glock 35. all with atleast two spair mags.
PS I also carry pretty often My CANON SLR CAMERA WITH LENSES AND all the stuff to maintain it and a radio shack scanner with lots of freqs sheets(you never know when something will happen) 
SEMPER PARATUS (ALWAYS PREPARED)


----------



## WillnTex (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Specialist, Have you considered going with a full size and a compact Glock in the same caliber. If you used the full size mags they would work in either gun and then there is no change in the way they function either.


----------



## Chris M. (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

On the average working day....

Draper 26 foot tape measure- the big chunky yellow kind.
Fluke Model-23 multimeter in protective outer casing with belt-clip. Also big, chunky and yellow except the outer casing which is grey.
Gerber Model-600 multi-pliers, black anodised version. 
SureFire E2 (H.A.) in an old Gerber belt-pouch.
Blue anodised CMG infinity (white).
Enormous bunch of keys with-
-assorted home keys 
-4 types of fire alarm call-point test key
-various fire panel case-door and activation keys
-2 Photon-IIs (white and turquoise)
-rather sorry looking CMG Infinity (green)
-Arc-AAA (white)
-Traser Glowring (ice blue, smashed to bits inside after a few falls of 15-20ft onto concrete, still glows a bit)
And a huge heavy tool box with one broken lid catch, and containing among other things-blue MiniMag AA plus Out-Tec "flashlight tuner" LED tail cap accessory fitted, and Energizer DB18 from Ebay (white LEDs).

Non-working days, the tape-measure, Fluke meter and tool box stay at home. But that`s all.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

_In metal lunchpail on the front of my wheelchair:_
- 58g canister Pepper Shot
- Tektite Knife-Light
- Arc-LS with 2-AA pack
- Photon II white
- Princeton Tec Attitude (still in test mode)
- Green laser pointer
- Wallet, change purse, cigarettes & lighter, matches.

I do not have a good pocketknife, an E1, or an E2, so don't even bother to ask.





_In holder on left side of wheelchair seat:_
- Ericcson cell fone
- Electronic "card key" for building entry
- ID

_Mounted to underside of left armrest:_
- Radio operated remote key for automatic building entry
- On some occasions, a 100KV stun gun.
- On some occasions, an Expedition 1900 hangs from the right armrest.

_On keychain, usually in the ignition switch of my chair:_
- Keys (of course)
- Pelican safety flasher, red LED
- Arc-AAA white LED

_On the chair's steering arm:_
- Trek 6000 mounted backwards to its pistol grip. Light faces forwards & down this way.
- Photon 1 UV LED

_Pockets:_
- Usually nothing... items tend to fall out of pockets while using the wheelchair.

Occasionally, I'll hang test sample flashlights around my neck for anywhere from a few days to a few weeks. Selection varies.


----------



## Brock (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Not to much, in my beltpack for work I carry leatherman pulse, E2, Arc AAA, notepad, pen and sharpie. On my keychain I have a Photon 2 (was a photon 3, but it kept turning itself on). Motorola GP300. Nokia 51xx cell phone.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by jnc36rcpd:
*SIGSauer 226, two spare magazines, two sets of Peerless chain handcuffs, Bodyguard OC spray, Surefire 8X, Stylus light, Reliance body armor, Sudacon wipe, rubber gloves, pen and paper, Benchmade CQC7, Kubaton keychain, extra handcuff keys, and Maglite.

I dress a little lighter while off duty.

By the way, Emeraldwolf, we're planning to convert to .40's. How do you like the 2340 vs. the 226? Thanks.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

It's ok, but I'd really rather have a 226 in .40 or a 229 in .40. I carried a 229 in .40 before we went to the 2340 and I really liked it. Good luck.


----------



## funk (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Carrying the following:
Gerber Spectre
Cold Steel Bird and Trout Knife
CRKT K.I.S.S. or Kershaw Corral Creek
Princeton Tec Pulsar II
Princeton Tec Rage
Cell Phone
Leatherman Wave
Sorry, no firearms.


----------



## lightuser (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Lollipops, wallet, clicker pencil, scientific calculator, Timex watch, maybe a coffee thermos and a key ring... Am I qualified to be here?... Oh, if I go walking before dawn I have a Trek 1900 a 20watt TurboCat halogen light and a reflective thingy. No guns, yet anyway. I should have a mace when nightwalking but haven't bothered with it yet (is this smart?). When driving trucks I carry a bag full of stuff for that, a Panasonic 570 CD player, Grado headphone amp etc. and maybe the Trek if it's going to be a long one...


----------



## SPECIALIST (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I'm going to carry it duct taped to my back like in Die Hard and when I see anyone who looks suspicious, I will rip of my shirt and then rip off the gun (OUCH) and yell reach for the sky mofu! I reality I was thinking about a custum leather holster, or thunderwear(it goes IWB) Probably a pancake type. I also like the SOB configuration. THose fobus holsters are real cool(real cheap), but can be combersome when you draw from them for the first like 500 times. **** lock and ready to rock is the only way I would carry a 1911. After all there is a grip safety and a manual safety you have to disengage before firing.


----------



## Velcro (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Let's see. On my person I've got a wallet, keys, small brandless multi-tool, small mirror (to check if there are any left-over's on my face when I eat something



), some change, disinfect handgel, small nail cutter (always handy), lip relief cream (for inclement weather conditions), Mini Mag 2AA, pencil, small notepad, sometimes 2 back-up AA batteries, and a cell phone in a holder on my belt.

What I think would be really useful is a cell phone holder that can also hold an AA barrel mini flashlight such as the Mag or the SL Junior. Maybe even with a very small zippered compartment to hold two back-up AA batteries. Preferably in plain leather or imitation leather (in case someone from a premium goods manufacturing company is reading this



).

By the way Specialist, I see you ask everyone to respond to your question. If so, this could be the longest thread in the history of CPF (with over 684 reactions)






.


Greetings,
Velcro


----------



## funk (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Velcro - Nite-Ize is starting a line of cell phone and PDA accessories - I think that they will have a few holders that will configure to hold a flashlite in conjunction.
I saw a catalogue a few weeks ago.
I'll try to post an example if I can - not good with those things though.

Found it on the website - Comes in 3 sizes to fit most websites: http://www.niteize.com/mphnmont.html


----------



## Woody (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

1.Glock 27 in Galco holster
2.6P & spare mag in Aker holster
3.Boker 90B knife
4.Keyring w/ Photon
5.cell phone
6.wallet


----------



## Unicorn (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Guns, knives, flashlights, they just seem to fit together well.

Normally an HK USPf .45 (2 spare mags), Benchmade 710 Axis lock (I can't wait for the forumn knife!), SureFire 9P, ASP Key Defender, PAL light (blue).
Sometimes my Colt Detective Special will replace the USP, and if I'm carrying a backpack I'll toss in my 9N, and if I'll be in the dark a long time a Princeton Tec headlamp with the LED module. 

I'd throw in my Monadnock Autolock 26" PST, but I'm not sure about the legality of that. I do carry it for work though (security), as well as the 9N, and a level II vest-even rent-a-cops get guns pulled on them, and once is more than enough.


----------



## PeLu (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I just carry a swiss army knife (the Swiss Champ with a watch in it), my keys, a tiny blowtorch, a Petzl Tikka (as long as I have no Zipka), an ArcAAA, a tiny Zeiss 8x21 monocular and two cotton handkerchiefs.
At casual clothing I have a Leatherman Crunch or SOG and a compass with me on my suspenders.

No guns. You will never need one here, very boring area. I remeber a time when we had for 3 or so years only one homicide (a french trucker killed an italian one or similar) in a 200,000 people town. One time our car was open for a week or so and nobody mentioned it.


----------



## PeLu (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by kogatana ......formerly Lumenaddict:
*Really! I've spent most of might life around that G word. I won't even say it anymore. I like boring areas! I'm moving there!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


It's even worse here: No power failures here (OK, every 3 or so years for 15 minutes, difficult to justify soo many lights...), no dangerous animals in the woods or mountains, very high cellular phone coverage (and everybody except me has one!). 

But they are working on it.

Our gun club (police sports club) has a very nice (fancy!) underground shooting range for PPS. So we may use lights and guns at the same time .-)


----------



## Velcro (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by funk:
*Velcro - Nite-Ize is starting a line of cell phone and PDA accessories - I think that they will have a few holders that will configure to hold a flashlite in conjunction.
I saw a catalogue a few weeks ago.
I'll try to post an example if I can - not good with those things though.

Found it on the website - Comes in 3 sizes to fit most websites: http://www.niteize.com/mphnmont.html 



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hey, that looks pretty interesting. You can put pencils, a mini flashlight, multi-tool and other things in there. That would be a nice way to keep those items securely at one place instead of having to carry them individually in your pockets. They look a bit thick though. I like to be able to conceal my holder. But my cell phone is a small model, so maybe the small holder is slim enough to be concealed. Anyway, thanks for the info and the link Funk!

Oh and as you might have noticed yourself, the picture that you wanted to include in your post didn't work.



If you want to know how to include pictures in your post, see the UBB Code Faq at http://www.candlepowerforums.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=ubb_code_page, and look for "Displaying Images".


Greetings,
Velcro


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I always carry a pockeknife (type varies daily), a watchband compass, and some kind of light. Always a Photon Micro Light and usually a Mini-Mag Solitaire on my keychain.

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by SPECIALIST:
*I was wondering what stuff you all carry including but not limited to Guns Knives FLASHLIGHTS or Torches or any other types of stuff you carry on you belt in your pockets or anywhere else for EVERY DAY NORMALLY.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Unicorn,

I saw that you carry an ASP Key Defender on your keychain. How do you like it? Would you recommend it to others? I've thought about buying one for the wife and on for me, but I'm hoping to get some feedback on the product before I buy, since it is a little bit more than other pepper sprays. Thanks for you help.

Scooby


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Howdy all,

As a paramedic, when I'm on-duty, I carry the following:

- Streamlight Stinger
- Princeton-Tec Rage (As a backup)
- Streamlight Baton light (For my work keys)
- Gerber Multi-tool
- Small Swiss Army knife
- Spyderco Mariner knife

Off-duty, I carry:
- SureFire 6P
- Photon II in red
- Benchmade Axis lock folding knife
- Small Swiss Army knife
- Large Swiss Army knife
- Nokia Cell phone
- Palm IIIc

That's about it. That's enough.....for now


----------



## SPECIALIST (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Medic911 i was reading your response, man you really like swiss army knives, why personal preference, experience, it was issued to you or you think its the best tool. Man I own some swiss army knives, but I never carry them, a multi tool and emerson CQC7 replaced them. Multi tool has all the gizmos i need and and emerson is quick easy opening. Please tell me why? You might even persuade me to carry my swiss army knife


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Kogatana,

Thanks for your response. Sorry I haven't responded sooner - been busy with work. Glendora actually is in LA County, and I had no Idea that the ASP Key Defender would present problems for civilian carry! Although I'm not under the delusion that a pepper spray would be sufficient unto itself to keep anyone safe, I did consider it to be a fairly decent tool within a larger tool box. The only real training my wife has recieved has been in situational awareness/threat recognition. I'm planning on signing her up for an IMPAC type class, and, if I can convince her to try it, Krav Maga lessons. If I can accomplish this and get some training under her belt, I would also like to equip her with a matriarch or some other blade. Until such time, I did feal that the pepper spray and IMPAC classes would be a good complement to her SA and threat recognition training. I'm truly shocked to hear that their might be some legal issues involved in the carry of an ASP Defender. Would you possibly recommend some alternative? Again, thanks for your kind consideration in this matter.

Scooby


----------



## PeLu (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by SPECIALIST:
*Medic911 i was reading your response, man you really like swiss army knives, why personal preference, experience, it was issued to you or you think its the best tool. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I'm carrying a (original) Swiss Army knife now for maybe almost 30 years, always one of the largest ones available. I tried one time a 'genuine' Swiss army knife, which is a different brand. Although it also had it's benefits, I sold it after a short time. I'm just so much used to the Victorinox that I do not want to change (that's about 15 years ago). I'm carrying all the time (except in the sauna) and I'm opening all tools blind and with no thinking. I've opened wine bottles for the value of a good medium car with it and maybe thousands of bottles of beer. When not wearing suit & tie I have a multi tool in addition.


----------



## Unicorn (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Scooby,
I like my Key Defender the range is a little short, but the spray pattern, and ease of "aiming", coupled with the fact that most attacks happen as close range make up for that. As kogatana mentioned there can be civil liability problems with them depending on how they are used. The best method would be to avoid using it as a striking instrument if at all possible. Unless trained in some way that can be documented, and shown in court. The training for a Kubaton(r) would actually not be too useful in court since the Kubaton Institute will only back you in court if you are trained by one of their instructors, and use an actual Kubaton. Also most of the techniques are based on wrist locks, and those aren't all that useful for self defense. What do you do once you have it around their wrist? As soon as you let go, the criminal will probably attack you, and you probably don't want to walk him around 'til you find a cop. Monadnock has a good program for their Persuader, but I don't know if they still offer it, or whether or not they will back the use of other brands.

As just a pepper spray dispenser it is great. I can carry it in my front pocket with my keys sticking out, and when I fell that something isn't right, I can hook my thumb over my pocket, with my keys over my fingers. That way I am in a position to quickly draw it and use it. It is also pretty quick and easy to grab in a hurry if needed. It's also harder to knock out of your hand than a traditional can of O.C.
Does california still require a training class for the use of defensive sprays?


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I love these kinds of threads!

(*) usually in a bag of some sort...Mountainsmith Tour or Daypack w/strapettes or YakPak Tech Sling or Deluxe Sling bag

Spyderco Military, plain edge 440V for cutting food mostly
Spyderco Mini Dyad, micarta (that's what it was called when I bought it)
Spyderco Navigator, plainedge, almite because I really like it and it's new
Spyderco Starmate 50/50 for just about everything else
Victorinox Manager (the original with the toothpick)
*Victorinox Cybertool 34
Sometimes a REKAT Sifu SE

Surefire E2, sometimes E1
Photon 2, white and red
*Streamlight Stylus, White
*Petzl Tikka

*Rotring Data pen
Handspring Visor Deluxe in a Rhodiana belt clip case and a PDA Panache custom stylus
*Nokia 6190

Creative Labs Nomad II MG MP3 player w/64 MB SM card (yes I considered the Minidisc...)

Wallet
Keys
*sunglasses or clip-on (depends on whether I wear my contact lenses)

*"survival kit":
contact lens case/mirror, eyedrops
Spyroflex
hand cleaner gel
lotion (no wisecracks)
lip balm
anti-histimines

Soon to have OC

Would carry if I legally could:
Dozier Slim Outdoorsman
Benchmade BM42
21" ASP
G19 in a Kramer IWB, currently with 124gr Federal Nyclad (no +p+ yet), but may use Quickshok, or Cor-Bon. (I'm gonna fire more than one shot anyway)
or a Kimber Pro or Comact CDP probably with 230gr Hydrashoks

Those Dockers Mobile pants help


----------



## SPECIALIST (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

what kind of survival kit is that? You can't start a fire, carry water or make a shelter with hand lotion? Might want to rename your survival kit!!!!!!
What kind of contact lens case do you carry, one of those ones that comes with the solution, the cheap green and white one or one you specially bought seperate. I ask this because I need something better than the cheap contact case for emergencies. ANy suggestions?


----------



## artar (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

On my keycain I carry this small Swiss Army Knife



and a Phototn II White and a Mag-Lite Solitaire. With the solitaere i clip the key chain to my pocket. I dont use it as a light source anymore. In my briefcase i have a Streamlight 2AA and a Leatherman Minitool.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Hey Specialist!

I'm sorry I didn't reply sooner, but I've been out of town. As to why I carry a Swiss Army knife, while the multi-tools are definitely useful and tough, I've found the SAK is just a little more utilitarian for everyday use. Also a multi-tool is too "industrial" for civvie wear. At least for me. Of course, you're now making me wonder if I should change my mind. As you saw from my original post, I also carry a Gerber multi-tool when I'm on duty as I would likely need a more robust tool.

I hope that answers your question. Again, forgive me for not replying earlier.

Best regards,

Lon


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by SPECIALIST:
*what kind of survival kit is that? You can't start a fire, carry water or make a shelter with hand lotion? Might want to rename your survival kit!!!!!!
What kind of contact lens case do you carry, one of those ones that comes with the solution, the cheap green and white one or one you specially bought seperate. I ask this because I need something better than the cheap contact case for emergencies. ANy suggestions?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sorry; the "survival kit" is an urban survival kit. I don't carry the space blanket, meds, magnesium, gloves, and MSR Emergency Kit in the city.

The contact lens case that I carry is something that my mom gave me over fifteen years ago. It has a fairly standard size case that's well built with the rubber seals inside a plastic (used to be) hinged case that has a mirror in the lid. The outer case is oblong. I still use it even though I have to rubber band the case together since it has the mirror protected from dirt and shock. I can't insert or remove my lenses without a mirror. Typically, I'll fill the case with solution when I initially insert my lenses.


----------



## SPECIALIST (Sep 25, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Gagetman, I thought you were trying to be funny with that survival kit reference, that sounds like a cool contact case. The easiest way for me to get my contacts out is to squeeze my eyeball, you should try it. Believe me this is the best way to do it, i've taken my contacts out because of eye irritation while on an old bumpy school bus moving at 40 mphs on winding rural roads with no mirror and it was practically dark. Sometimes you cant always get to a mirror and you have improvise.


----------



## Velcro (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by SPECIALIST:
*The easiest way for me to get my contacts out is to squeeze my eyeball, you should try it.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouch!


Greetings,
Velcro


----------



## cave dave (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Guess I pack light.
I carry a swiss army manager and a photon II light, on my keychain(w/ 3 keys). The phillips screwdriver on the manager is the right size to remove the screws on the Photon II. It can also open beer.






Thats it besides a wallet and maybe some mints.

Now if I'm caving or camping that's a different story.


----------



## SPECIALIST (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Dont laugh it works good, i just hope there is no perminant damage



. 


check this out
http://www.fieler.com/terror/


----------



## AlexGT (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I carry on my belt an E2,Spare DL123, DL2016, Photon 2, a Swiss Champ (SAK), a pen and a Ferrocium Rod (to make fire) in a neat little leather sheath I made, its about 5 X 3 X 1.25",and looks like a cell phone

Regards

AlexGT


----------



## Velcro (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by SPECIALIST:
*Dont laugh it works good, i just hope there is no perminant damage



. 

check this out
http://www.fieler.com/terror/*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

If I where you Specialist, I would make an appointment with the doctor.



Funny website by the way. I have a feeling we will be seeing more games inspired by the war on terrorism in the future. Perhaps "Delta Force 4: Mission in Afghanistan" ? That would be cool.






Greetings,
Velcro


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Off duty I carry;
Large Wood Inlay Sebenza
Leatherman Wave
Small Swiss Army Knife
Photon II
3' tape measure
Fisher Space pen
In fanny pack;
Colt Gold Cup 1911
Ear Plugs
Calculator
Asprin
Toothpicks
Wallet/Keys

I wasn't going to contribute to this thread but two things prompted me to. One I hadn't heard of anyone carrying a Fisher Space pen. If you guys haven't tried one of these, you don't know what you are missing. I would recommend the origial bullet pen style. They fit in a pocket unnoticed and function under the most adverse conditions.

Two I am surprised that I had not heard of anyone else with a fanny pack. Great way to carry the 1911 off duty.


----------



## kb0rrg (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I have three levels of gear:

I) For weddings, job interviews, etc. When I can have nothing (maybe my cell) showing.
* wallet
* keys with photon and LM micra
* PT Blast
* SAK Camper
* Torch/cig lighter
* Small note book
* Cell phone
* Mini pen
Every thing is in my pockets.

II) This setup is very people friendly, but still fits most of my needs.
* All of the above
+ LM Wave (Belt Carry)
+ 2AA mini mag (belt carry)(will be replaced with a C3 or E2)
+ Spyderco rescue (but not in King Co.)

III) This is my full set up. I like it, but some people are confused by it. I must admit I have been a little uncomfortable going to level III sense the WTC-NYC thing. Maybe in a couple of weeks when things cool down a little.
* everything in level I and II
+ Gerber multitool
+ PT rage (to be replaced by C3)
+ second mini-mag with red filter (this is really just to have a second set of batteries)
+ Head strap for the mini-mag
+ Full size pen
+ Mini screwdriver
Level III is built around a Blackhawk repeling belt that goes over my regular belt. This is much like the LEO's duty belt system. Big time saver in the morning.

Plus, I am never too far from S.T.A.N. (Stuff That's Always Needed) a duffel bag with all kinds of neat stuff.


----------



## Tree (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Lets see
Not working:
In pockets: wallet, keys, photon II turquoise on keyring(soon to be replaced by white)
On belt: Nextell i1000 cell phone.

Going to Work: (sound guy)
same as above plus... 
In pocket: sharpie, pen, small digital recorder, small crescent wrench, sometimes gloves, console marking tape.
On belt: Craftsman multitool, 8NX (soon to be replaced with E2), clip for work gloves (usually with gloves in a pocket instead



) 

Leaving Work:
same as above plus... 
In very full pockets: change, many audio adaptors, broken plugs, screws, washers, felts for drum kit, batteries, small papers with notes on them, receipts, etc... 
I always forget to check and empty my pockets before going home after a long day (load in/show/load out).


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by kogatana:
*The 3-inch blade length maximum may also apply in LA County. Two-inch blade length maximum may be applicable for the City of LA, however.

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
A two-inch maximum blade length in LA? Or even a 3-inch maximum in the rest of the county? Who are they kidding? Maybe I'm just a redneck Oklahoman, but it seems to me nobody bats an eye when they see someone with a knife worn on a belt sheath, or if someone pulls out a large lockblade knife to zip open a cardboard box. Even the Boy Scouts carry larger knives (or an axe) so long as they have a "totin' chip." It's just a part of growing up and "being prepared." A knife is a tool that can be misused but isn't necessarily GOING to be misused. I could sharpen a credit card or stab someone with a ball-point pen if I wanted to, anyway. 

It's amazing how the lawmakers whittle away (pun intended) at our rights in the name of protecting the public, and even more amazing that the people don't try very hard to get control of their lives back. 

Anyway, I better get on-topic now:

I carry:
Eternalight Ergo-Marine
Handspring Visor Graphite w/ ball-point pen stylus
Sanyo SC4000 digital phone
Zippo(TM) lighter
Lint (I don't put it there, it just shows up)
Subdued-finish handcuffs (occasionally)
X10 credit-card remote

but no knife! (I'm working on that but haven't decided which one I want. And if it exceeds 3 inches the police in LA can bite me if I ever visit and they somehow catch me with it)


----------



## SPECIALIST (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I dont really like the carry of a weapon in a fanny pack. 
1.)When ever i see a guy with a fanny pack, i suspect he is "carrying"
2.) Unless you have the new blackhawk fanny pack, you have the risk of someone "unbuckling" you from the side and taking the pack.
3.) How covertly can you access a gun in a fanny pack?
4.) How quickly can you draw a handgun from a fanny pack?
5.) What an annoying rig you have to carry all day long.(Heavy, big, restrictive)
6.)Who the hell wears a fanny pack annymore? WHich adds even more ammo to statement #1.
The only way i would advicate someone carrying a fanny pack rig is if it was a women.
I dont like your choice of carry, but i do like the gun



. Are you a fan of faceoff?
Remember double gold cups in SOB holsters!!!


----------



## sunspot (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

SPECIALIST. What is a faceoff and SOB holster? BTW. At a gun show this past weekend I saw a Gold Cup with an asking price of $1,000, never fired.
....dana....


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Always:

Keyring with Maglite Solitaire
Victorinox Swiss Champ OR Swiss Card on money bag
Sunglasses from El Corte Inglés




Bocata jamón (it's a must)
VISA


Add this stuff when I'm working:

Toshiba Satellite
Stypen pen (cheap, nice)
Victorinox CyberTool
Maglite Mini AAA
Palm IIIx
Infiniter laser pointer


Outdoor, camping, etc:

Cuchillo de Montería Andujar (100% Albacete steel)
Maglite 2D

Knives w/ blade length below 4.33 inch are allowed.
We don't carry guns - they are illegal in my country, Spain.


----------



## PeLu (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Alaric Darconville:*
A two-inch maximum blade length in LA? Or even a 3-inch maximum in the rest of the county? Who are they kidding*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

The funny situation here is that you must not carry around a locking knife or switchblade with you, but there are no restrictions for non-folding knifes. You may carry around the largest knife you want.
Exceptions are for people with a special permission (if you have only one hand, for example, you get a permission for a switchblade and when you have a hunter's license (hunter's license is not easy to get)) and, quoting the law: 'when the whole knife is only toy sized'. 
Of course, nobody really cares about that and it will be only a problem if you are sued for another case and the look for some additional cases.


----------



## Craig720 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Weekdays:

LF pocket: Leatherman PST, bottle of prescription headache meds, money wallet.
RF pocket: Mini Fox 40 whistle attached to a white Photon II, disposable lighter, Princeton Tec Blast, ID wallet.
LR pocket: Comb, Suunto Comet compass/thermometer attached to a nail clipper, Swiss-Tech MicroPlus.
RR pocket: Mini MagLite (2 AAA batteries), red and turquoise Photon IIs, chrome bullet-style space pen, lip balm.
Belt: Victorinox CyberTool 34 in a nylon sheath.
Jacket: Wireless phone, 550 paracord, 2x3-inch StarFlash signal mirror, Princeton Tec 20, mini-first aid kit, keys with Swiss-Tech Utili-Key.

Weekends:

Vic CyberTool goes into LF pocket, replacing the PST. Leatherman Wave or Vic SwissTool R/S goes on belt.


----------



## SPECIALIST (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

FOr the guy with the gold cup 45, rent the Movie "Face Off" with Nicolas Cage and JOhn Trivolta. Cage has two gold cup 45's in small of back (sob) holster.

About this knife law stuff, 
1.) What is the chance you will get stopped by an officer for carrying a knife unless you are blatently being an idiot with it or committing a crime?
2.) If you do get caught with the knife not committing a crime at the time, the cop will probably let you go (unless you are a person with warrents, or a gangbanger)
3.) Many jurisdictions allow someone to carry a knife as a "tool." Example, i carry a four inch folding knife where i live, this is illegal, but i "use it to cut boxes" at my store, good excuse.

Bottom line, id rather be in jail and not dead, than dead and afraid of going to jail.
The risks of law are highly outweighed by the benefits of carrying a good size folding or other type of knife, it could save your life one day.

PS I have to go into New YOrk city this weekend,(picking up some new emerson knives) i will be carrying the same stuff i always do. CQC7bbt, Multitool, Stiff kiss, Benchmade Axis 722 etc.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

T[Y]ME card


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Jed Spraul:
*T[Y]ME card*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

the devil as the angel of light...
http://bju.edu/Bible/hb/11.html#3


----------



## PeLu (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by kogatana:
*I have non-LEO friends that have a CCW or CCP for a .44 Magnum handgun but a permit to carry a knife of ANY blade length is NOT allowed.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

To add another thing like that: If you have permission here to carry a handgun, you have to carry it concealed (in public). 
Wearing it outside only for LEOs (and similar).


----------



## PeLu (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by kogatana:
*Interesting to note that despite a blade length statutory limitation, I've seen 6" fixed blades on the hip of many without raising concern from the authorities. That just goes back to my statement that enforcement is subjective.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Of course it is. When you show unappropriate behaviour they may arrest you with anything in your hands. 
If you are wearing a boy scout's uniform or traditional Austrian clothing you may carry a fixed blade knife (almost) everywhere.

For the guns. As I told you, its boring here: Absolutely no dangerous wild animals (maybe ticks)


----------



## PeLu (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by kogatana:
*I think we had this conversation before in another thread*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I had to add the absence of dangerous animals. Usually we have the joke that the Easter and Xmas buck is the most dangerous animal around here (that's a beer with ~6-7% only available at Easter and Xmas time)

But I have to add something I carry with me all the time:
In my wallet I have a small plastic bag to protect my wallet in case of heavy rainfall. Licenses and ID's are still paper around here.
And my fabric handkerchieves have served me many times to attach something somewhere. Actually I use all the items I carry around almost daily.


----------



## SPECIALIST (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I haven't had any experience with talonite, but after research i found some info:
It seems to be extremely strong and wear resistant, as well as able to keep a good edge and easy to sharpen. But, I haven't really heard anything other than that about it. There is no buzz about it that you usually hear amoung knife enthusiasts at a new product.
I have seen so many knife gadgets, gizmos and gimics that I am sick of it. It seems now a days, knives can only be sold for there "coolness" and "breakthrough technology" not durability and reliability. It also seems that if it can be attached to a handle and sharpened, well than it can be sold as a new revolutionary blade material. 
If you like the knife get it, and test it out, it may very well be the best blade you have ever owned, or it may be the worst, take the chance. Hey one can never own too many knives.


----------



## n2299 (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by SPECIALIST:
*FOr the guy with the gold cup 45, rent the Movie "Face Off" with Nicolas Cage and JOhn Trivolta. Cage has two gold cup 45's in small of back (sob) holster......*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

FWIW they were a pair of Springfields 1911.


----------



## PeLu (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by SPECIALIST:
*Hey one can never own too many knives.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

The same with toches: There may be different opinions about 'too much knifes and/or torches' even in a single family .-)
But most of my kids support my opinion. And the good thing is that colectible torches get smaller (but knifes stay about the same in size).
Anyway, have to look around for Talonite here


----------



## Frank (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

1. Wallet
2. Victorinox Classic
3. .35 for newspaper
4. key


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

since i cant carry concealed legally, Kershaw Blackout, infinity in my bag along with a lightwave 2000, SF 6R, pepperspray, in my wallet i have Spyderco Spydercard, and maybe a cold steel w/ kydex sheath in my waistline (depends on what im doing or where im going).


----------



## SPECIALIST (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

kogatana, how do you carry that spyderco knife, iwb, in your pants pocket, in a sheath?


----------



## brightnorm (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Every day:
On Belt: Asp Taclite, Inova X-5 (LED), Startac Cell phone, AM/FM radio w. single earphone.
In pocket: Photon II (on keyring) and sometimes,Arc AAA LE
Walking country roads at night:
Trek 1400,Asp taclite & or UKE SL-4


----------



## mikep (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

White photon 2 on my keyring, Kershaw chive in my right back pocket, and recently I have taken to wearing my new Emerson LaGriffe neck knife (under my shirt). I haven't tried the LaGriffe under a white shirt- I think it would show through. My briefcase is really an overgrown 'man-purse' where I carry lots of junk I hardly use, but can't stand to not have nearby: Palm IIIc, Scorpion, Leatherman PST + tool adapter, bills I have to remember to pay, etc...


----------



## SPECIALIST (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I was looking at the emerson la griffe, what is its sheath like, can it attach to your belt?


----------



## mikep (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

The LaGriffe comes with a kydex neck sheath. There are two holes for the ball chain (or paracord) to pass through. You would have to get an aftermarket sheath for belt use. I have taken to wearing it even with a white shirt, as it sits very flat and is hidden by my tie. I think the beauty of it is that it is a very small, flat, light knife that you can almost forget you are wearing. The finger hole in the handle is a great way to insure you can keep a grip on the little bugger.


----------



## lightuser (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Coffee, books, pencil, wallet, light coat, new Rockport shoes, keys, belt, bagels, binder, cheap lcd watch, jeans, sometimes a TI-83 Plus, and a couple of paper towels in case any of this stuff gets mixed together badly.


----------



## yclo (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Just going off topic for a bit..

What other products are of similar type to Spyderco Spydercard?


----------



## yclo (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Thanks KT, but I noticed that this one has a clip on it? So will it be thin enough to fit into a normal wallet?

Btw, everyone seems to carry a knife + flashlight. Do you all just carry that so it "might come in handy sometime"? Or because you need it for what you do?

I'm a student, so my "equipment" mainly only consists of a few pens + calculator + notes. And it's probably illegal here to carry a knife around anyway.

Ying Chee


----------



## mikep (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I carry a knife or two partially because some situation often arises where it's handy to have one, but mostly because I like knives and collect them. (Just like with flashlights!)

Illegal in Australia?! I thought everyone down there walks around with a 'Crocodile Dundee Bowie'!





Slightly OT, but with the number of engineer and student members, let me profess my love for my 'carry calculator' a HP32SII - RPN, no frilly 'graphing capability'

mike


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Below is what I carry on a regular basis...

Office hours: SF E2, firefighter pager, building access card, cell phone, Palm Pilot, lecture notes, books, laptop computer, keys.

EMS situations: Streamlight Scorpion (I'll replace it with a SF in the near future, I need that lock out switch...), Puma Steelmaster 1/2 serrated knife, 2 spare 123 batteries, small paper pad, 2 pens, 1 spare pair of latex gloves, 1 rubber mouth piece (for mouth to mouth ressuscitation), pager, cell phone.

Fire/rescue situations: same as EMS plus Streamlight Syclone, piece of climbing rope, snap-hook, two pieces of chalk (1 white, 1 red), plus standard firefighter gear

Noël


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

1. Benchmade Osborne Axis-lock 942s
2. white Photon II(thinking about getting arc AAA.
3. SF E1
4. Swiss Army "Compact Knife" has pen,screwdriver/can/bottle opener,knife, scissors,pin,corkscrew,hook, tweezers, toothpick and eyeglass screwdriver. 
5. Joel Williams slim wallet: designed to be slim and bend when you sit on it; therefore, you can't feel a thing. I love this thing.
6. Nokia 8290 cell phone
7. Luminox Navy Seal II watch with rubber band.


----------



## brightnorm (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Kogatana,

Sorry I didn't answer sooner. I carry the Inova in one of the earlier model SF 6P holsters, which were a bit tighter than the current all purpose ones. The "old" one is too tight for an Asp, but just right for the 6P and quite good for the E2 or the Inova. I think you once mentioned an appreciation for custom made holsters, but I find these adequate.........I just tried the Inova in one of the newer 6P holsters. It fits OK but if you want to snug the top flap down over it, the top velcro section overlaps the lower velcro section to the point where there is only about 1/4" of mutual contact.It's adequate if not ideal. The older holster fits better. I gather that you're a LEO or military, and you prefer open holsters. (If that's the correct term; I'm not in either of those fields). It never even occurred to me to ask whether they still sell those old holsters. Maybe they do.

Regards,
Brightnorm


----------



## brightnorm (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Noel,

How do you carry your two spare 123's ?

Regards,
Brightnorm


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Hi Brightnorm,

I carry my spare 123s in one of my numerous pockets



(the french firefighter official dress for emergency response is designed after the military battle dress (in navy blue + reflective tapes, with a non flammable fabric).

I'll probably buy or build a box for my batteries one of these days.

Best regards,

Noël


----------



## funk (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I have started to carry the Spydercard on a daily basis - mostly because it fits perfectly (width & length) into the little change pocket in all of my jeans.......... Thats really handy


----------



## 007 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I carry:\ Walther PPK .380 with HydraShock ammo, ARC LE on key chain, Streamlight Stinger in car and Spyderco knive concealed.

This usually takes care of any business encountered,.

James


----------



## mikep (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

007, Which Spyderco knife?


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I need to make revisions.
Since my last post I have upgraded a few items:

1) SF E1 is now SF E2 Black
2) Photon II is now Arc LE
3) In a couple days- Benchmade 942s will be a Spydercard.(I know, Benchmade to Spydercard? I want to streamline my gear. I'm getting sick of having bulky pockets)


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Benchmade 710HSSR or Al Mar SERE 2000

E2

Leatherman ST200

Fisher Telescoping

Photon II white- on keyring

John Henry wallet

Swiss Army Officer's/ Blue dial


----------



## PeLu (Nov 10, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by yclo:
*Btw, everyone seems to carry a knife + flashlight. Do you all just carry that so it "might come in handy sometime"? Or because you need it for what you do?

I'm a student, so my "equipment" mainly only consists of a few pens + calculator + notes. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

When I used to be a student some time ago, I had to do some work at the computer (yes really, there was a real computer around!) This included that I had to punch my data into punchcards. Usually the few devices were not available and if one was not occupied it was out of order. I looked for such a unit, took my Swiss Army Knife (Leatherpersons were unknown at this time), remove the back cover and in 90% of all cases there was only a punchcard jammed somewhere into the mechanics. Of course it was dark down there, so I also had to use my torch.
So pocket knife and torch made my university life much easier.


----------



## brightnorm (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Forgot to mention that if I have to be out very late at night I might also carry pepper spray in a belt holster. Actually "spray" is a misnomer; it's really a stream, aimable and relatively wind resistant. 

BN


----------



## brightnorm (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*



> Originally posted by kogatana:
> [QB]I've placed my X5 in nylon pouch made for the Maglite AAA: it is a nice, snug fit. I removed the belt loop since it doesn't get used as the torch nestles in my left, rear pocket. The pouch does a great job of keeping pocket lint away. When I need the X5, I simply "peel" the holster flap and activate.
> 
> Koga,
> ...


----------



## GlockDoc (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Off duty:
wallet
Leatherman Wave
Arc AAA LE
Knife of the day (Strider GB)
SAK
Colt Pocket Nine w 1 extra mag or if I'm traveling light a Seecamp w extra mag
keys

On duty:
Arc AAA LE and small BIC in Normarks terrific kydex holders
CMG Infinity-white
click type Fisher Space Pen
pager
Nokia cell phone
lens cleaning cloth
Silva wrist compass on Seiko Diver watch(007)
business cards
Second Chance Monarch
Safariland rig 
S&W 625 Mountain Gun in 45 Colt (225gr Silvertips)24 rounds total
22" Monadnock Auto-Lock baton
2 pairs S&W handcuffs
Pepper spray
P6 SureFire
small binder type notebook
military compass
dental floss
chapstick
keys
Fisher Bullet Pen
Colt Pocket Nine w extra mag
Strider GB
SAK
checkbook
wallet


Now that I write it all down, it looks like I should wear a life jacket too, in case I fall in the river, 'cause I'll probably sink like a stone!


----------



## yclo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Where the heck do you fit all that stuff!?!?









YC


----------



## lightuser (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

now, that's not the point!
NEWSFLASH, this just in: I just got a brand-dang new in-the-blister-pack TI-89 calculator (eBay, wutta deal; Target/Wallymart get outta here)-> definite integrals, Computer Algebra System, graphics, Donkey game, 500K RAM, Whew!!!



By the way: TI-83+, GC, one owner, lo orig. miles "best offer". All my other daily equipment will be:->EXACTLY THE SAME<- ->lollipops, pencil, handiwipes.<- BACK TO THE REGULAR SHOW...


----------



## GlockDoc (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Big belly, long gunbelt



Everyone knows that the longer your gunbelt is the more "stuff" you can get on it. 
I had a female partner once, hadda 19" waist. She hardly had room to carry her gun and 1 reload


----------



## sunspot (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Welcome GlockDoc. Good to see someone else knows the value of a Colt Pocket Nine. What rig(s) go you use? Only one I can find is a pocket holster. www.hedleyholsters.com


----------



## John N (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by phred:
*Welcome GlockDoc. Good to see someone else knows the value of a Colt Pocket Nine.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I thought the main problem with the Pocket Nine is they stopped making them?

-john


----------



## sunspot (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Hello John. If the *only* problem one can find on a pistol is that they quit making them, it must be a damn fine pistol. About 6000 were made before Colt, in it's infinite wisdom, stopped production of all but a few lines of weapons. See S,M&A for some minor problems. I had to make my own wood grips as nobody wanted to do the job for me. I will post pics as soon as my lovely bride opens her purse for a camera.


----------



## LEDagent (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I always carry my new E2 around. EVEN in the mornings...my friends think i'm weird now. But i feel as if it is part of me now...like a new arm or leg. The thing is so small and light that it feels like it was something that has been with me all my life...in my pocket.




All i need now though is a small and powerful LED light to compliment the E2 and its hunger for batteries



That's why i'm waiting for the Arc LS. 

For more intensive duties, like security or hiking, i bring along my spotlight.


----------



## GlockDoc (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

phred, Same here, all I have is pocket holsters, a Kramer for the Beretta Tomcat I bought used for $10! I soaked it in alcohol and let it dry on the PN, a perfect fit! And and unmarked leather and nylon left hand that I got for $5. I carry it in my left pants pocket on duty.


----------



## Graham (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Well, I don't carry too much. No firearms, for a start. Only people with guns in Japan are the cops and the criminals..
On my keyring just my Arc LE and a little Swiss Army Rogue, although I have a little keyring Gerber thing that I put on sometimes. I do a lot of computer hardware work, so I like something with a couple of good screwdrivers on it.
My daypack, which goes almost everywhere with me, is another story. In it:
Gerber Legend multi-tool (in my opinion one of the best out there)
Arc AAA Turquoise
Suunto Compass
Pocket telescope
Olympus voice recorder/MP3 player
StickshotMX digital camera (small thing about the size of a large marker pen)
Emergency space blanket
Disposable poncho
Sunglasses
Japanese folding paper fan (don't laugh - pretty handy in Summer here, and its not unusual for men to use them..)
Notebook, couple of pens
Matches

And since I just got my Surefire E2-HA (a bit hard to find here in Japan..), it'll be going in there too. I'm really impressed with the E2. Great, handy design, incredibly bright.

Graham


----------



## SPECIALIST (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

In japan what are the limits on blade length? 
I may be going to Japan to visit a relative on busness, i am a knife collector, and i wanted to bring some knives back to the USA, do you know if you could put them in your baggage that is checked under the plane or would you have to ship it UPS style.


----------



## OrBy (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

actually on my person:

arc aaa le (one FINE light)
change
wallet (money, cc's, id, ect...)
very small generic lock blade knife

in my side bag:
(its a snug record bag-very common for a guy to be seen with one)

nokia 8260 cell phone in a holder
casio e-125 pocket pc in a isuit case
sony mdr-v500 headphones
aluminum yo-yo (who needs a gun when you can just shatter some ones face with a toy 
little bit bigger generic lock blade knife
blue/green cmg inifinity
uv arc aaa
blue photon 3
rave ribbon photon
generic torch style lighter
contacts case
lip balm
gum 
more change

my side bag is always with me.

(edit forgot somthing)


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I carry:

2 - Rubbers (Trojan - lubed)
1 - ARC LE on key chain
1 - Photon II on key chain (yes, 2 leds on my key ring)
1 - At least $20.00 cash
1 - 5165 Nokia Cell Phone (with 9 as a speed dial for 911)
1 - Starbuck's $3.00 gift certificate (for caffeine emergencies)
1 - Streamlight Stinger (in auto)
1 - Palm Pilot
1 - Spyderco knife
1 - Shrade Tool (like a Leatherman)
1 - Colt .45 auto with Gold Dot ammo (in car)

This usually takes care of most encounters.


----------



## 007 (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I notice rubbers are the first thing on Flashking's list!


----------



## Graham (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

In terms of carrying knives, I'm not aware of any limits other than what is common sense. Enforcement is more of a worry - Police here enforce things pretty randomly depending on their opinion of the location, and people involved. A smallish folder would be no problem, but fixed blades are probably best not carried.

In terms of export, there are export restrictions on swords that I'm aware of. I don't think this applies to the touristy cheap 'Samurai' swords, but the real hand made ones which sell for several thousand dollars. I don't believe there would be any problem with shipping knives back in your checked luggage. (Definition of 'knife' being something a lot smaller than a sword..) I have done this on occasion with no problem. Best bet is to check with customs at the airport when you arrive.
If you have some proof that you are a knife collector - business card or something, that would also go a long way to smoothing any potential upsets. Appearance also makes a big difference here. If you dress conservatively and cleanly there is a much smaller chance of problems, than if you look, um, 'undesirable'

Graham
<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by SPECIALIST:
*In japan what are the limits on blade length? 
I may be going to Japan to visit a relative on busness, i am a knife collector, and i wanted to bring some knives back to the USA, do you know if you could put them in your baggage that is checked under the plane or would you have to ship it UPS style.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Graham (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Specialist - almost forgot.
Here is a website that might be useful..
http://www.mof.go.jp/~customs/conte-e.htm


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

My Everyday Carry Consists of:
Emerson Commander BTS clipped right front pocket
Blackhawk Ind. 2 Piece keychain with keys and blue Traser Glowring on one end, and Blue Photon II on other end in right front pocket.
Surefire M2 with P61 bulb clipped left front pocket.
Full pack of Parliament Full Flavors with Buffed Chrome Zippo lighter in left front pocket.
Assorted Change Right front pocket.
G-Shock Watch with Blackhawk Ind. "Tactical" Band around left wrist.(Don't know whats so tactical about it)
Blackhawk Ind. Wallet with not enough money in right rear pocket.
Emerson LaGriffe Neck knife around neck.
And My favorite- 5 Dollar knock off wire rim sunglasses from the gas station around the corner because i always loose glasses (They don't look half bad though)
So, Whats in your pocket?


----------



## SPECIALIST (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Thanks a lot.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Chris Connolly,

Where did you get that Blue Traser Glowring?
What is it?


----------



## spud (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Recently I've been carrying
Surefire M2
3 Photon III's
Photon Rav'n
A new finger light ??
Green Krill 360
Blue krill 180
SOG crosscut
CRKT Apache II
2 Clipper lighters
IWC Fliegerchronograph
Nokia 7110
Gameboy advance
Canon Powershot G2
Wallet & loose change
If I've got a bag I'll also take, Mathmos Tumbler Faze

This is my first posting, I know it's not a knife site, but which is the best , Emerson or Benchmade ??


----------



## spud (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*





This is the finger light, it's not the brightest light around, but it's proving to be pretty useful. One handed operation, 2 brightness modes. The only drawback is the price. Paying top dollar is something you get used to in the U.K.


----------



## Grog (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

On-duty..Glock m22 w/spare ammo, Streamlight 20XP, Streamlight Stinger, Phonton II red, old OD Green Spyderco Rescue, some other Spyderco of the day, Motorola MTX9000 radio, pager, pen, two pair of cuffs (peerless and s&w), rubber gloves, CPR microshield, wallet, Controlled access ID.
.
.
Off-duty..Phonton II red, Streamlight Stinger in back pocket (between 4pm-6am), wallet, keys, CPR microshield, Spyderco Ladybug, Spyderco Police G-10, gun might be G-22, s&w Sigma 40, Taurus M-85 DAO, or s&w M-1917 45 ACP.


----------



## napalm-2002 (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

i wish i could carry my glock 21.but we dont have a carry law in ohio so


i carry a gerber 450 orange multitool,red stylus,photon knock off,kershaw whirlwind until it broke now a kershaw ken onion boa until it breaks.those are auto assist knives and thier springs do not like lint.i had a benchmade 940sbt axis but hated it bec the edge they put on it sucks.i have yet to send it back.oh and sometimes an e2 or a scorpion.whether i work nights or not.


off work i carry a leatherman wave,whichever kershaw is not broke.photon knock off.

but still would love to carry my glock 21.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by misterblod:
*Recently I've been carrying

IWC Fliegerchronograph
Nokia 7110
Gameboy advance

This is my first posting, I know it's not a knife site, but which is the best , Emerson or Benchmade ??*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Nice watch!!

This is my first post;My kit consists:
1. Black G2 if I wear a jacket. E1 if not
2. Photon 3 on keyring
3. Startac cellphone
4. wallet with no cash;
5. Sea Dweller on wrist


----------



## spud (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

the strap cost more than the flashlight
http://store3.yimg.com/I/watchseller_1661_1064766031


----------



## spud (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Surefire's are the daddies
how cool are U.K'S


----------



## spud (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

What's better than a really bright 
flashlight or L.E.D.


----------



## torcher (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I love my new Innova X5 but also carry :
Ikelight Pca , M6 , Leatherman Wave , 
Cutco sport knife , Fluke meter , plus various hand tools in my tool pouch .
I'm trying to decide what pistol to get for
home protection . It seems to be between
Sig , Kimber or Beretta . And what caliber?
Any insight would be helpful !!!


----------



## Bucky (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Benchmade is better - especiallly the 705



.

Bucky


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I carry an White Arc LE, a red Photon 2, either a Leatherman Juice or micra and either a Spyderco Navigator or Chris Reeve Umfaan.


----------



## sunspot (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

torcher. All the pistols you named are great. Try them out for fit and trigger feel. The Kimber is only made as single action(AFAIN). The others can be had in any other config, SA, DA or SA/DA. I just traded a SIG P-239 in 9mm for a FN/FAL because I did not like the trigger transition from first shot DA to next shot SA. Go to a gun shop/show and handle them all for fit/feel. As to caliber, the general thought is(IMHO)the bigger the better. Lets more air in and more blood out. Stay away from magnums if your not an experienced shooter. The recoil can scare a newbie and makes learning an ordeal for them. Good luck and practice, practice,practice.


----------



## mikep (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

torcher, I noticed you didn't mention Glock. I don't know what the current CA laws are (if they are on the 'approved' list), but I would encourage you to try one at a shooting range. They are very simple to maintain, and have a great reputation for durability.


----------



## sunspot (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

mikep. I agree with you on the glock. reliable and a great trigger but as I stated to torcher, fit and feel. I have a small hand and Glock's and S&W's auto's have not been able be a fit for _ME_. Odd thing is, I have a hi-cap Kimber .45 that fits me great. All in all, Glock is a front runner but not for me at this time.


----------



## mikep (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

phred, I agree- it totally depends on what feels right in your own hands, and the Glock 17 worked well for me....BUT here's my true confession: I am working on selling my beloved G17 to buy a Kimber 1911! I can't deny my love for the classic John Browning design any longer. I used to be put off by the more complicated maintenace of a 1911, but I have come to realize I spend much more time admiring and cleaning a gun that actually shooting at the range.


----------



## torcher (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Thanx for the reply , I plan on going to
the indoor shooting range soon to try the
various models out . I'll post my observations after I print my 1" cluster.


----------



## sunspot (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

"one inch"? Sorry to hear that your indoor range is only 100 yds.


----------



## red_jeep (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Daily Carry:
- CRKT Crawford/Kasper combo - Model 6782
- Photon Micro Light II - White, on keyring
- Leatherman Micra, on keyring
- Wenger Swiss Army watch w/luminous hands & #s, +24h hand
- Keys and other keyrings on utility 'biner clipped to belt loop
- Wallet

At work:
(all above plus)
- Motorola StarTAC 7868W cell phone - Alltel
- Motorola Advisor Elite pager - PageNet
- Leatherman SuperTool
- ID badge(s)
- Sanford UniBall Vision Micro black pen

Off-road:
(daily carry plus)
- AA Mini-Mag, soon to be SureFire C2 (which will be carried full time)
- Leatherman SuperTool
- CRKT Stiff KISS Tanto/combo
- Scripto disposable lighter (child lock stops butane from escaping, not the kind that stops the spark)
- Lip balm
- more gear in the Jeep than I can remember


girlfriend that makes fun of me for carrying so much gear.


----------



## Bushman (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

sorry to drag this old thread up
Now i carry sprint touch point 2200 phone.
Rotring lava 600 rollerball (has a neat coating on it that similates cold lava would be a good grip for the arc aaa instead of andonizing.
photon2
leatherman multitool or almar knife
custom rigged solitare with the little 12 volt battery driving a white led at about 150mA (for about a minute then levels off to just slightly dimmer than the photon)
Soon to be Arc aaa le
Tag Heuer 6000 Chronometer with navy blue face stainless bracelet
Prescription pad
stethoscope! (Littman Cardiology II) in maroon.

In the truck. Doublebarrel energizer 8AA (brigher than my 4d mag with xenon 850mA bulb
quite a bit brighter actually)


----------



## PhilAlex (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

In Pockets:

A credit card wallet with ID's, Credit card and cash. I have an obsession to have a slim wallet, so that's what I use.

Keys, with Micra and Photon II (White)

Sometimes, My E1

Sometimes, one of my fabulous Minox Cameras (usually my friendly B)

In the car:

Inova X5
Spare 123 and Double A's (for PSion computer)
Larger set of tools for repair, including a Gerber Legend.

Weird stuff I carry in the car or in the travel kit


1) Cable Ties: You never know when that nice young lady you met in the bar is going to need something to wrap around the mattress handles...

2) Little perfume bottle of Febreeze (In case I run into some stink.)

3) Condoms, with small bottle of, yknow...

4) Match Solder

5) Fisher bullet Pen (Get the Chrome! The other finishes CHIP like a ******* and look like crap!)

6) Spare tire inflator in trunk of car

7) Battery Booster in trunk of car

8) Lusting after a V1 with INV1SIBLE mirror

9) Spare film for the minox, with dark bag

10) Olfa "Snap off" blade knife

11) Other nefarious articles to snag the prey back in #1...

heh heh heh


----------



## Big Tex (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Arc AAA, SureFire E-2, Kit Carson Model 16 and at times, the Sig .380.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I've made some changes over the last month or so,pre 2002: 2 keyrings(car keys and house/work keys) often connected together with a carabiner. On the work keyring, an AA MINIMAG and two traser glowrings (blue and orange). On the car keyring, a Mag Solitaire, a Leatherman Micra and two trasers (green and blue).
Now: taken off the Solitaire and replaced it with AAA Arc white.
a Sun Recoil (red).
SF E2.
credit cards slowly (?) losing their power.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Let me grab my carry kit just on the spur of the moment and see what's inside it right now:

*Daily carry case (fits foot pan or between wheelwells of my wheelchair):*
Legend LX (I'd rather lose that than my E2).
Transparent Bic ballpoint pen, blue ink.
Paper Mate fine point marker, black ink.
Wilycon UV LED ballpoint pen (used for the UV LED, not the pen).
Eternalight Raven with lithium batteries in it.
Small change purse, swollen and distended with change. Inner divider was removed.
Wallet with ID, $13 in cash, ATM card, library card, phone card, and hospital card.
Pack of cheap smokes.
Red Bic disposable cigarette lighter.
Pack of matches.
Electronic key card.

*Attached to my keys, besides the keys themselves:*
Wilycon ultraviolet LED key light.
Green tritium glow-ring.
Arc-AAA (version 2.xx).

*Affixed to my wheelchair:*
Ericsson A2218z pre-paid cell phone with nearly-full battery.
Folding walking cane.
String of medium-sized Mardi Gras beads.
Light Cannon 100 HID light.
Rememberance ribbon for 9-11.
Stuffed "Digimon" animal.
Blue tritium glow-ring affixed to the wheelchair's ignition key.

*Occasionally carried items (one a week to once a month:*
Surefire E2.
Arc-LS proto.
Box cutter.
Waterproof flip-top container & neck lanyard for cigarettes & lighter.
Green laser pointer.
Nikon Coolpix 775 digital camera.
Various other flashlights while under test.
Small standard & phillips screwdrivers.
Tire pressure gauge.
One or more additional disposable cigarette lighters.
Portable Philips CD player & headphones.
Nylon CD case loaded with approximately 10 CDs.
1/3 of a roll of toilet tissue.
Non-alcoholic beverage (can of pop, bottle of iced latte, etc.).
Comb or hairbrush.

*Rarely carried items (less than once a month):*
Canister of 10% capsicum type pepper spray.
Reusable but disposable urinator.
Lidded travel cup (not to be confused with the urinator).
Aspirin or acetaminophen in a film can.
Disposable camera.
Prophylactics, of the rubber variety.
Umbrella.


----------



## rigormootis (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Hmmm...

My EDC consists of:

(on person)

*Knife* (Either a small wood-inlayed CRK Sebenza, large plain CRK sebenza, Spyderco Mouse, Emerson mini-commander, or one of several Schatt & Morgan slip-joints) - I have many 'moods'




*Lighter* (windmill, zippo, or colbri)
*Flashlight* ARC-LE (on keys)
*Leatherman Micra* (on keys)
*Pen* Parker Jotter or something similar...
*Wedding ring*




*Cell phone* (Samsung 8500)

(in briefcase)

Surefire M2 (P61)
Surefire baton-lite (currently looking to replace w/ an Arc-LS or an Inova X5)
Mini first-aid kit
Spare keys
Sharpie markers, pens, misc...
too much actual "work"...


----------



## coolguy (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

My EDC consists of:

For the Weekdays-
In my Backpack
-Books for whatever classes I have
-which includes a gigantic bus. law book
-Graphing Calculator
-Business Calculator
-HP Jornada
-A bunch of Pens
-PT Attitude

On Me
-Wallet
-Keys for truck and bike
-arc aaa
-photon 3
-pt rage
-nokia8260
-kershaw chive knife

On the weekend-
On me
-Wallet
-Keys
-Nokia 8260
-Cold Steel Gunsite Tanto Blade Knife
-ArcAAA and Photon 3
-Streamlight Scorpion
If I'm fishing...
add 
fishing stuff tackle box rods reels etc...
-pt surge
-pt tec 40
-mag
-rage

thats about it, my edc is boring compared to other guys


----------



## Darell (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

EDC today:

1. Daughter
2. Sanyo SCP-6000 PCS phone (2.2 ounces, baby!)
3. Arc LE in Kydex sheath on neck lanyard
4. 8 pounds of extra body fat


----------



## revolvergeek (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*EDC today:
4. 8 pounds of extra body fat*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Only 8 pounds?!?!? And you call yourself prepaired!!





I normally try to take at least 30 or so with me, just in case society collapses and I am trapped in my car for a couple of weeks!!!





My normal loadout for work:
right front :
- Benchmade Mini-Griptillian 
- House Keys
- Photon I, red
- Glowring, old style, yellow
- Micarta Jester (will be replaced with a FRN when they come out to keep the micarta pretty)
- Swiss-tech Utilikey

right rear : Pocket notebook from levenger with a combo ballpoint pen / stylus 
- speed strip of .38 ammo
- sometimes BU CCW

IWB 2:00 o'clock Spyderco Tim Wegner or Military

IWB 4:00 o'clock CCW of the day

Left Front :
- Car Key Ring
- Photon II, green
- Glowring, new style, green
- Victorinox Rambler (soon to be replaced with a Midnight Manager)
- D-Jammer
- handcuff key
- P-38, taped
- CMG Infinity (black with white LED)

left rear : Victorinox Yeoman with wallet 

Also:
-Luminox Field watch
- at least one good fountain pen clipped in my shirt pocket of the buttons of my polo shirt and normally one decent ball point

In my briefcase:
- UKE 4AA flashlight
- more fountain pens and sometimes spare ink
- Leatherman PST or Toolclip
- Victorinox Cybertool 34

Going out:
- Surefire E2 (Infinity at work, E2 for out at night) 
- Sometimes IWB 9:00 o'clock CRKT Kasper Compainon in sheath for reverse grip draw
- Sometimes right read ASP baton, 16 inch
*null*


----------



## mikep (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by revolvergeek:
*
- P-38, taped
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

what is this P-38? I assume not the aircraft or the Walther handgun.


----------



## sunspot (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

May I also ask what is "BU CCW"? I get the CCW not the BU.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by mikep:
*what is this P-38? I assume not the aircraft or the Walther handgun.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I'd guess the P-38 in this case is that tiny metal fold-out can opener issued by the military, and available in any army/navy surplus for under a buck. Taped, to prevent the blade from swinging out and cutting something other than a can lid.


----------



## revolvergeek (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Sorry, trying to be as short as possible lol.

Yes, "P38, taped" means an old GI issue folding can opener. I tape it flat so it cannot open in my pocket. Not much chance of it hurting me, but I did yank my keys out of my pocket one time in a hurry and take a big chunk of pocket with them attached to the P38.

"BU CCW" would be a back-up handgun. Normally a j-frame S&W of some type. Depends on where I am going and what I am doing. Sometimes the j-frame is the primary, and I back it up with a big folder or small fixed blade.


----------



## AluminumOvercast (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I always carry a SureFire and a Strider knife. I mostly grab the E2e with my Strider AD, or M2 with Strider AR. I have a WB but it stays home. Not legal for carry in NYC.
Oh, can't forget the cell phone. Ericsson T68 bluetooth. I try not to carry more than three pieces of hardware a day. I like to travel light.

Shelby


----------



## webley445 (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

What the heck, let me get in on this.
On my key chain I have an Asp LED (blue) and a Cold Steel Mini-Pal.
In my pocket a Spyderco Dragon Fly. A Scorpion in my brief case along with a Sony micro cassette recorder and a pair of tasco 8x mini binoculars and a first aid kit. Also another first aid kit in the glove box. I have a CCW so it's usually a NAA Mini w/ 7/8 in. bbl. in an Uncle Mike's pocket holster, or a Kel Tec P32, or a Berretta .25, or a SS Rossi .38, or a colt Mustang .380, or an old Colt 1903 Pocket Hammerless in .32. Love that .32 Colt, fits my hand perfectly and is very slim w/ no sharp edges to snag on the draw. I carry the larger pieces in either a IWB holster or a belt slide. Am also on 24 hour call with my job so the company's nextel cell is always with me (at times much to my chargrin). Oh, a 3-D mag in the car also. Though not carried, but worth mentioning, pepper spray in my desk at work (ever since I had to fire that one employee and he really "freaked out" - this has been a concern of mine ever since that happened, don't want to end up as a story on CNN).


----------



## mcjamison (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I've tried to resist this thread, but can't hold out any longer!





Left front:
Palm V in Slipper V case from ebcases.com (great case)
Spyderco Delica
coupla pens and and some change
Right front:
Arc AAA, white
Surefire E2
keys, w/ white photon II, mini swiss army knife
Belt:
Startac 7868

Bookbag:
PT Rage (gave UK 2L to wife)
Pelican L1 (nothing better to do with it)
Benchmade folding knife
swiss army "tinker"

I'm thinking about an Inova X5 to carry alongside the e2; I need to get some of those new pants with the hidden pockets, first...


----------



## ledlurker (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

yep, resistance is futile

Brief Case:
SAS mini-pocket survival kit (still assembling but have the basics.
Extra CR123 batteries

On my person:
Cell phone & pager
Inova X5 (fits in front pocket just fine) has holster in the past but found it a hassle to deal with.
Inova microlight blue with switch (on keys)
P38 GI can opener WWII era is better quality than the ones made today (on keys)
Swiss-tech Utili-Key (on keys)
Gerber HST lock blade

My Truck - extra batteries, maglite, axe, machete, tools, etc. etc. to many things to list but since I work on Federal Property I can not carry the stuff I would like to.





I am waiting for the newer and more powerful LEDs for my maglite to replace my 4cell pr0 series 3


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Shirt pocket-Palm IIIx, Rotring CORE Coridium Fountain Pen, Uni-ball Vision Elite or Gel RT pens.

Pants-keys w/pulsar, classic SAK, Boy Scout ferrocium firestick: Princeton Tec BLAST, Benchmade "Ascent", money clip & cash, wallet, Samsung cell phone

Brief case: mini toolkit w/FISKARS multi-tool, SAS altoid kit, BIC lighter and matches, airline peanuts, Magna-lite AA, Walkman & 2 Tapes, paperback.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Work:

Maxforce Gel Insecticide bait applicator on belt
6P on belt in NiteIze Pock-its
Motorola flex pager
The usual wallet and keys
Sharpie permanent marker
Black ink pen, cheapo's
Red ink pen, Cheapo's
In work truck-East German 1964 E-Tool w/leather case

Breifcase:

M2
Leatherman Supertool
Always a screwdriver, 4 way tips ( I keep one in the glove compartment of every vehicle, one in the kitchen, etc.)
Knife- Usually inexpensive Schrade
Box Cutter
Misc. office supplies-calculator, stapler, staple remover, supply of cheap black ink pens, yes my pest control customers steal mine, but I steal em' sometimes!
Razor blade scraper
Gloves

Other various things in other vehicles and my pockets:

1964 East German E-Tool in every vehicle.

International Harvester reflective tripod markers(set of 3 in origional box)-antique version of what you see behind tractor trailer rigs broke down on highway)

Tire pressure gauge-every vehicle

****Maybe a new thread****

WHAT YOU SLEEP WITH! (I'm not talking about who you sleep with)

For me:

Remington 870 12g chambered, loaded- has 21" w/chokes. Taken lots of game with it. Can hit with it blindfold on my worst day.

1964 East German E-Tool leaning by nightstand- (Have you ever got hit on the head with one? These can be very dangerous, and often were used for close combat. They often times put sharp edges on them in the trench)

M2 or 6P
4 Cell Mag

Anyway, I have other various lights around, looking foward to new Surefires.


----------



## dtsoll (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I carry a small Gerber ez-out,nokia cell phone, keys w-inovalight.Sometimes I will carry an E2.


----------



## napalm-2002 (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

i would carry a glock 36 or my glock 21 but sadly it is not legal in my state.

stylus green in shirt pocket,benchmade 940sbt,arc-aaa le,sometimes my e2 or 6p or scorpion,leatherman wave or ,my gerber multitool.


----------



## larry (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

in addition to the usual cell phone, wallet, keys, etc., a batonlite, swiss army champ, and a condom or two.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

It changes a little from winter to summer. In the winter, I have coat pockets for extra stuff; such as an Eternalight, which is not really convienient to carry in the summer, as much as I'd like to.

Here's what I carry, not including coat pockets.

1) SureFure E2 HA or Surefire 6P.
2) Underwater Kinetics 2L.
3) 2 extra 123 batteries.
4) Underwater Kinetics Mini 2AAA (keychain).
5) Arc-LE (On nylon string around my neck).
6) 2AAA Mini Maglite, with Brinkmann Nexstar lamp.
7) 2 extra AAA batteries.
8) Benchmade Elishewitz Knife, Axis lock #735, plain blade.
9) Kershaw Scallion, or Chive, 'assissted opening', legal 'almost automatic' knife.
10) Gerber Applegate Fairbairn Covert folder.
11) M4 Sabretool (mini Leatherman, with pliers, and small locking screwdriver, etc.
12) Permanent match. Uses lighter fuel, does not lose fuel to evaporation.
13) Pager. My concession to communications.
14) Swiss Army 'Classic' knife, on keychain.

Does that seem like enough stuff to carry around???


----------



## sig-in-tx (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

1. colt protector in 45 or sig 239 both loaded with Winchester
ranger b.t. spare clip loaded with fmj
2.boker auto opener
3.surefire z2 with the p61 lamp.
And if I need more than this I should have stayed home...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

EDC: 
Photon II (white) and Photon knock-off (u.v) on keychain,
nameless 3-LED 3AAA flashlight in coat-pocket,
Boker Speedlock II in pants-pocket,
Komondor on side.


----------



## remuen (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

On my keychain:
- 7 keys
- 1 ARC LE
- 1 SAK Victorinox Classic (the little knife)

In my pockets:
- a few paper handkerchiefs
- eye drops
- coins
- 1 purse
- 2 badges (for access control systems)


----------



## bwcaw (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I always carry an arc around my neck and an e2gm usually rides in my left pocket with my little container of tylenol(you never know when you might hurt yourself)and a lighter.
Clipped to my right pocket is benchmade 722 
AXIS (possibly the coolest knife made)with my chap-stick.In my right rear pocket rides my wallet (no money in it, spent it all on flashlights) and in my left rear pocket is my poor beat up rolodex. Some times i carry my M2 instead of the e2.


----------



## SPECIALIST (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Bigwuss-You like the 722? I really didnt like it and sold it off. My 722 was with a black t coating and half serrated. I guess what ever floats your boat.

Aluminum Overcast- i've seen some of you pictures on BF and usual suspect forums great work, especially that new set



with the model. What are the laws in NYC regarding carrying a folding knife, i live on long island and go to the city a lot. Pre Sept 11. i carried a cqc7 iwb, after sept. i didnt carry any edged weapons except for a crkt kiss money clip. I was just wondering if you have run into any trouble carrying that strider folder?


----------



## bwcaw (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Why didn't you like the 722? I think the axis locking mechanism and the tanto blade make it stronger than the cqc7.I have never looked at a cqc7 up close so i can't judge but i think the bar lock on the b-made is way stonger than any liner lock.


----------



## Bob Snow (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Flashlights

Incandescent
Kel-Lite - 3C (1979 first serious light)
Tekna mono-lith - 10 years old
Philips Slider - in my cars with lithium AA
Mag Solitaire - too dim
Makita 7.2V - already had batteries
Sreamlight Scorpion - briefcase
Streamlight Ultrastinger - basement
Docter Aspheric - travel

LED

Photon Microlights - on all keychains
Rigel Systems Skylight - Astronomy
Turtlelight II - Utility light
Eternalight Ergo - briefcase
Trek-1900 - house light
Inova X5 - love the design
Arc AAA CPF edition - cute light
•Arc LS - on order


----------



## Heck (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

hmm....I just carry a Gerber Compact 400 Multi-Plier .......and soon to have a Surefire G2....anything more and I think people in my classes will think I'm nuts.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

In my service truck:
-G2 with the rechargeable conversion (backup illumination)
-Luxeon star 3D Maglite mod
-14.4v DeWalt light (used 2x)
-500,000 candlepower spotlight
-Lightwave 3000
-Arc AAA LE (it's on my house keys)
-Surefire E2e (primary illumination)
-CRKT Kasper folder

On my days off:
-E2e (soon to be E1e)
-Benchmade 905
-Arc AAA LE (it's on my house keys)
-Photon II (On the Mustangs keys)

Have my M3 on my nightstand for those things that go 'bump' in the night. Also take it to hotels when I travel for business.

I also always have the AAA LE with me..So even when I'm riding my motorcycle, I'll have a decent light source if the SHTF.

Eric

Oh yeah, almost forgot...I, too, have a P-38...


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

My first post here (Hi, everybody):

If I work in the backstage area, I usually carry the following:
<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>SureFire 6p (If I need *real* light)
<LI>Princeton-Tec Rage with a lanyard around the neck (makes it much easier to watch my step)
<LI>BuckTool Workman (excellent for opening bottles without opening the tool)
<LI>Swiss Army Knife
<LI>CRKT M16-14
<LI>Gator Grip Universal Socket
[/list]

Besides that, I have a ASP Sapphire on each and every keyring that I have to use. Small and (relatively) inexpensive, but undoubtedly powerful enough to find your way to the door during the proverbial blackout.

Just in case anybody misses the MagLites: I don't. I have used them for many years. The minimags are quite ok, but they can't beat the Princeton-Tec Rage imho. All the other Mags (D or C) are just to big for their light. 

Jeremy


----------



## bwcaw (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Welcome to cpf! May all your batteries be fresh and your led's bright!


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Thanks, Bigwuss!

I tried to get through the backlog of some of the threads, but, man, that's a lot of light shining here !!!

Is there a list of the most stupid questions somewhere? I wouldn't like to ask them ;-) right away ...

Jeremy


----------



## bwcaw (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Hey, there is no such thing as a stupid question. That is why there is a flashlight forum.


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

No, but there are a LOT of inquisitive idiots!








(sorry Jeremy - no offense intended, I just couldn't resist - for more fun check out www.despair.com - the retort above is one of my favorites)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Bigwuss:
*Hey, there is no such thing as a stupid question. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Great site, Quickbeam!

That reminds me of a poster that I bought some 15 years ago. I take it with me to every place I work: It shows a little teddy bear who had to go to the restroom to, ahem, how should I describe that, 'make the unpleasant long distance call to white bowl valley with the big porcellane phone'. The caption of the drawing reads 'Oh S**t'.

I tag it to my office door wherever I work.


----------



## BigHonu (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

What I carry on a regular basis:

Arc AAA
Surefire E2
Photon II
Nokia 8260
Chris Reeve Unique Graphic Sebenza

In my briefcase:
Inova X5
Emerson Commander

and a picture of a Mayo TNT I hope to own






Aloha


----------



## KC2IXE (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Easiest way to list it?

My Go Bag


----------



## RevJim (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Herky said on 4/1/02
<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>*anything more and I think people in my classes will think I'm nuts.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE> Go ahead and carry an Arc AAA. A great pocket light.


----------



## RevJim (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Hey *texascarl *-
Rotring Core Fountain Pen - nice, unusual pen. If you ever want to trade some lights for fountain pens, I've got way way more pens that I can ever use within a rotation.

My daily carry,
Coat or shirt pocket - a fountain pen and a rollerball or ball point (NCR papers and to lend to others).
Pants pockets: Arc AAA, LS 123mode and or E2, Kershaw Chive, Sebertool (folding pliers/screwdriver), keys w/photon 2.
Belt: keys, palm 505 (@4 c'clock) (in Slipper V case!), walkie talkie (@8 o'clock). Hopefully coat hides this stuff fairly well. I'm thinking about buying Batman's old utility belt!


----------



## Kaneda (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Hello,

I usually have a swiss officer knife, a maglite solitaire, a spyderco police, a zippo lighter and a inova x5 torch with me when I leave the house.

Kaneda


----------



## fasteddie (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I like to change it up. With years of collecting almost everything with a moving part under my belt, I have to rotate the stuff. 
*Pocket:*
*Flashlight choices for the keychain:* ARC LS or LE, Photon 3 White or UV.
Current favorite knife choices: Eloi coin knife (blade, file, and scissors inside an 1869 silver french franc), Tom Mayo TNT (warncliff small or drop pt medium), reeve sebenza small, Onion scallion, Hubertus auto, Chew micro spitfire, Crawford french folder, Tighe stellite, Spyderco solo, SWAT double ended auto.
*Keychain choices:* Georg jensen sterling keychain, Porsche design titanium, Texas ranger badge/cinco peso made by Matt Hackett (beltmaker for pres. Bush, TX gov. Perry, Texas Rangers - not the baseball team)
*Pen:* Fisher bullet space pen or Lamy twin pen
*Wallet:* Tumi ballistic nylon
*Phone:* Motorola V8162
*Belt buckle:* Greg Jensen gold star, Antique Bohlin sterling, David Dear sterling

*Wristwatch:* Rolex submariner or SS Daytona, Breitling Aerospace professional, JLC Master perpetual calendar, IWC Mark XII Gold.
*Gun*(rarely since I left FL): Seecamp 32.

*Briefcase:* Tumi nylon or Coach leather briefcase, Surefire 3p, IBM Thinkpad T21, Palm V, Buck multitool.

With 2 small boys at home, my choices lately have been whatever I had the day before or whatever I can find as I rush out the door.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

-Swiss Tool(Belt)Soon to be replaced by lighter and more convenient LM Wave
-Small swiss Executive
-Photon Microlight on Clip
-Torch lighter
-Pen
-Panasonic T210 Cell Phone(Belt)
-Wallet
-Soon to have Inova X-5


----------



## wolfmann601 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

My first post!!!
My "EDC":

H&K USP compact .45ACP
MT Socom Elite-A
Gregg Lightfoot 460 Magnum
Nokia 3360
HP Jornada
Peerless hinged cuffs
Surefire 6P
Surefire M-6 [always in vehicle I drive]


----------



## Atrick-Pay (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Multi-tool: Leatherman WAVE
Knife: LCS (Large Classic Sebneza)
Keys: House+Car+Work+Handcuffs+Lightswitchkey+Quicklink (all on Paracord not a split ring) 
Key light: Arc-AAA (on a PhotonII clip, Cliped on to my key "ring")
Lights: Mini-Mag (same one for 10 years) and a Streamlight Scorpion
Watch: Timex Humvee
Misc: Wallet, Pen, Paper, Band-aids, Volt-Meter, Rope and a bunch of other stuff in the "drop-leg" pouch I made.

Yes, I was a Boy Scout!


----------



## Saaby (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Did I ever respond to this?? I normally carry my keys,an Arc AAA, a mechanical pecil, and some chap stick. I also carry my phone on occasion but not always.

On my keys I have a whistle, a small screw driver and a little multitool type thing with a knife blade and things like that.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I prefer to carry as little as possible, but my pockets seem to be holding more items lately.

Arc AAA on key ring.

Inova X5 in minimag pouch on belt at work or in back pocket with wallet other times.

Edit: The X5 has been replaced by a Surefire E1-HA.

CRKT M1603 or Crawford/Kasper knife clipped to RF pocket for big jobs. (The M16 has really grown on me, literally)

CRKT S2 2.5" titanium knife w/clip removed in pocket for small jobs.

Baby-size nail clipper.


----------



## funk (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Just when I thought I was getting a little too high end - Ed_A jumps in to make me feel a lot better.
Now I just need to convince my wife.


----------



## SFR (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

In my left pants pocket, I always carry a rosary, a brown scapular, and a blue Photon II clone in a small, soft jewelry pouch. I also carry my keys with my Arc CPF.

In my right pants pocket, I carry a white cotton handkerchief.

In my right back pocket, I carry my comb and wallet (driver's license, health insurance card, bank card, credit card, and cash).

On weekends I carry additional stuff in a Waypoint travel pouch (virtually identical to a Columbia Sportswear Co. South City Pouch -- see it at http://www.ebags.com): a Canon Powershot S110 digital camera, a Motorola StarTAC, blue Paladin Gargoyles sunglasses (or silver Helios Gargoyles sunglasses), a Surefire E2e (or a Maglite 2AA), an Arc SLS-CR123 (or a Maglite 2AA w/ Opalec Newbeam), an Arc LE, a Spyderco Spydercard, a small pen, and a small pad of paper.

On weekdays at the office I use a Man-Bag instead of the Waypoint travel pouch to carry my stuff. See it at http://www.manbag.com.


----------



## John N (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*






800x600
1024x768 
1280x1024
1600x1200
full size (close enuff to see yer pocket lint)

(and other stuff)


----------



## jtivat (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Ok here is what I carry on me for work

In my pockets

Boker ceramic blade
Arc AAA on my keys
E2 

On my belt 

Nextel
6P in Open Top leather Holder
Gerber Chameleon II

In my Nite Ize Mini Pock-Its

Gerber Legend
Streamlight Styles 3
Mini Flathead tweaker
Combo Flathead Philips Tweaker
Sharpie Black Fine Point

In my work Bag which is a Blackhawk Shooting Range Bag

Polystinger
Windmill Storm proof lighter
Swiss Card
Buck Folding Hunter
Workout close, gloves, wraps and anything else I might need day to day.

Samsonite Laptop Bag

Sony VAIO ( 1 Gig 512 Meg Ram DVD, CD, burner)

When not at work

Arc AAA on keys
E2
Boker


----------



## beam_me_up (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I carry a modified 20,800 mcd green photon (long beam) and a legend lx w/120 lumen p61 lamp assembly. 24/7


----------



## Hayate (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

So,I´ll empty my pockets and see what I carry on a normal day:
-A small notebook, containing all important phone numbers, and a pen
-My wallet
-Surefire Z3 Combatlight w/P90 installed
-German-made 4LED Lithium powered Flashlight
-3CR123 Batteries
-2DMT Diamond Sharpeners (Coarse and XFine)
-A whistle
-Wenger Swiss Army Knife
-Victorinox Swisstool+
-CRKT M18-04
-A cellular phone
-Lightwave Pocket-Bright
-A mirror
-A scalpel blade 
-Stormproof matches
-A lighter
-Nylon cord
-A Fire Starter
-A small compass
-MAG-Lite Solitaire
-Citizen ProMaster Titanium
That´s it.


----------



## Josh (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

EDC> CQC7,M2,E1E,gerber multi tool,wallet and some form of an led. when i go light it's an E1E and spyderco cricket plus an ASP LED. just the bare essentials.


----------



## revolvergeek (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

My EDC loadout has changed a little since i first posted to this thread:

Watch: Luminox Captians watch, stainless case and band, had it for about 5 years now and it is still glowing strong and bright.

Right front: 
-Clipped BM 555 or 556 Mini Griptillian
-building keys with blue Photon I and yellow glowring and a homemade paracord wrist lanyard

Right Rear: 
-Pocket notebook (sometimes with a Space Pen) -BM 550s Griptillian or Al Mar SERE2000
-sometimes ARC AAA LE

Left Front: 
-vehicle keys with turq Photon II, p38 can opener and handcuff key 
-either an E1 loose in my pocket or an E2 clipped (which depends on how presentable i need to look on a given day)

Left Rear: 
-wallet and checkbook
-Victorinox Cybertool (34? the fat one)
- hopefully as of Thursday an Inova x5 Tactical

Shirt pocket or neck of polo (rotate through, not all at once) :
-Parker 51 or 51 Demi fountain pen, fine or medium nib
-Sheaffer Balance ballpoint Millineum Edition
-Sheaffer Legacy 2 Fountain pen with a stub nib

Very casual days, late nights or on the weekend, I have a purple BM555s Mini Griptillian in a Mike Sastre neck sheath on a bead chain with a red photon II hanging in front of the sheath. The red photon makes a great 'head' light for wandering down the stairs to the bathroom in the middle of the night.

Also have a s&w 640-1 customized by Karl Sokol, a s&w 642 and a Glock 26 that go in and out of the rotation as needed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Mine has changed too.

EDC:
Arc AAA LE on neck lanyard 
Photon knock-off (u.v) and glowring
on keychain,
Lambda Illuminator in coat-pocket,
Boker Speedlock II in pants-pocket,
Komondor on side.


----------



## fasteddie (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Funk - not a word to my wife!





Everyone - If you see anything in my list that catches your eye...everything is available at the right price.


----------



## webley445 (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

been seeing this post rise time and again for awhile now. Guess it's my turn.

On my person:
first and foremost, a watch
wedding band (get a helluva whooping when I forget to put it on),
company issued Motorola i1000 plus and kydex holster,

I carry different keys on different rings, all held together with a carbinier (misspelled?) so keys can be separated if need be ,
i.e. just house key if walking dog, ect.
...on the ring with car keys there is a Swiss-Tech Utili-Key Tool and an Asp blue L.E.D., makes it easier to single out the keys I need, just grab the Asp, let all other items dangle, and viola, the car's key is right there,
...on the ring with the house keys a Cold Steel Mini-Pal (miniature push dagger, 1" blade)

in pockets;
Spydeco Dragon-Fly,
marlboro lights in the Box and a Bic,
sometimes a ball point pen or my Cross Morph pen,
a NAA mini Mag .22 WMR in an Uncle Mike's pocket holster -or- a kel-Tec P32 in a leather pocket holster (depends on weather, climate, dress code, and mood)

also possible due to mood and dress, a Charter Arms aluminum frame Undercover 2" .38 snub, Colt .32 Pocket Hammerless, Ruger P90 or P95DC,

in briefcase;
first aid kit, 
very small pouch with handy wipes, Tums, spare lighter, and hand sanitizer,
Scorpion,
spare pack of batteries for Scorpion,
Simmons 8x monocular,
Kodack DC 215 digital camera,
Aiptek digital mini cam (takes stills or 30 second avi video-no sound),
spare AA and AAA bateries,
spare soft cell phone carrier,Sony Clear Voice Plus dicta-phone,
toothbrush and tooth paste,
condoms,
office use items (pens, paper, etc.)
a roll of quarters (for soda machines and parking meters),

car;
first aid kit in glove box,
3D Mag lite,
can of fix a flat,

at home I use the PT Attitude (cause it is so cool and blows away a AA mini Mag Lite),
various cheap L.E.D.'s from Target,
2D and 3D Mag lite (I am an operations manager for a security guard company, so if I go to a post I usually carry the 3D and the Scorpion),
mixed breed-4 legged mutt,
one "ole' lady" (I keeps the spare one at the office),
the rest of the arsenal (which I'm not going into...unless you're dieing to know)

p.s.-the ole lady carries a P32 also, hence my wearing the ring whenever I leave the house.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Here's what I got

Surefire E2
Chris Reeve Small Sebenza
Leatherman Juice (orange)
Wallet

In my Man-Purse

Palm Vx
Palm Vx Keyboard
Princeton Tec Attitude
Princeton Tec Pulsar 2 Red
2 Extra Lithium 123 batts

On my Keychain

Photon 1 yellow
Inova Keylight 2 white


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

On my keychain --Photon 

In my pocket- Brinkmann LX 

In my hand --Coors light


----------



## WillnTex (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Since everyone is starting to mention what they carry in the car I might as well.

Sure Fire 10X
Benelli M3 Super 90
Colt CAR Flat Top with EOTECH 552 sight and Sure Fire M900 with a Turbohead.


----------



## ola larsson (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Off work i nowdays have this on me...
A GERBER Applegate Covert Folder and a Surefire E1E-HA...

And at work as security officer i have both those and a SureFire 8NX and a Leatherman Supertool and a ASP Tac Lite connected to a baton.... At least those i have on my duty belt ...


----------



## Slick (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Kershaw Chive & a INOVA keychain light.. I live in Kalifornia where only the naughty people carry guns


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I will carry my night vision.


----------



## pjenkins00 (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

alright, why don't i just go ahead and bump this thread up again. alright, here's what i carry:
-surefire e2e-ha (always)
-kyocera 3035
-kershaw chive (soon to be supplemented with a spyderco mouse)
-leatherman juice cs4 (although i might get an s2 for the slimness)
-nike watch (always)
-orange bic lighter
-zigzags 1 1/4
-wallet with fisher space pen, cards, a little money
-keys with a freelight (which will soon be an arc aaa)
-lately a bandana
-sometimes a canon s300 digicam
-safety pin on my belt loop (always handy)
-spare 123s once and a while. 
-sharpie sometimes

Pete

by the way, wolfmann good to see you made the transition over to here! i think you'll find the people here are just as nice as those over at bladeforums.


----------



## Lantern Jack O. (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Always:
Arc LS HD cyan 1st (123 mode) in watch pocket
Arc AAA LE on keychain
Swiss Army knife in R/F (includes dim red LED, scissors, blade, flathead and phillips screwdrivers, bottle opener, wire tool, and ballpoint pen)
wallet
pager (employer's)


----------



## NewsFlash (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

At work,

Small channelocks, 6-in-1 screwdriver, Thomas & Betts wire cutter/lugger, Schrade Old Timer linerlock knife, Rayovac 2D industrial flashlight.

At various other times,

Gov't 1911 .45, Pony Pocketlite, knockoff Walther type .22lr, Dorcy cool-blue waterproof, soon to carry Brinkmann AAA led-modded flashlight & custom 3AA LS/o (yet to be finished & posted).

Usually within reach at home or auto,

3D Maglite, Brinkmann Long Life.


----------



## d'mo (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

-Leatherman Wave (horizontal carry on belt)
-Arc LS (in custom made nylon belt case)
-Pager (employer's, nylon belt case)
-Nail clippers (in wallet)
-Zebra micro pen (in wallet)
-Magnesium fire starter (keyring)
-Suunto watchband compass
-OnHand wrist PC with custom flashlight mod (works like a palm pilot, but worn like a watch)


----------



## logicnerd411 (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

In shirt pocket:
Parker Classic pen (stainless steel)
Streamlight Stylus 3 (gold)
Pentel Sharp pencil (.5 mm)
Pocket protector

On belt:
Ericsson T19LX
Retractable belt clip with:
Photon 3 white, 2 Photon 2 UV wannabies.

Right pocket: 
Wallet
Duct tape (never leave home without it!)

Left Pocket:
Keys
Self-Inking Stamp

Left Wrist:
Casio WVQ-1 Digital Camera Wrist Watch (B&W)

I'm surprised some of you guys carry guns around normally.


----------



## bwcaw (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by TTS:
*Since everyone is starting to mention what they carry in the car I might as well.

Sure Fire 10X
Benelli M3 Super 90
Colt CAR Flat Top with EOTECH 552 sight and Sure Fire M900 with a Turbohead.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
What! not surefire on the Benelli????


----------



## WillnTex (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Bigwuss

Actually I've been thinking about doing that lately.


----------



## John N (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

Hi TTS,

I don't know if you have seen the SideArmor rails, and they don't seem to have them for your particular shotgun, but this seems an interesting alternative to the forend replacements: sidearmor.com 

Love to hear if anyone has any experience with them. Seems like that, plus a SF Millenium series light would be a good match.

-john


----------



## WillnTex (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

First time I've seen those.


----------



## Hank Zudd (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Keys on custom retractable/silent holder
Two cell phones-one work, one personal
Leatherman Wave
Sheeple Knife-Kershaw Vapor I, BM 910 Klotzli & others
Serious Knife-Commander, BM 750, Boker Brend CRKT M-18
sometimes 25' tape measure & hand level
Schrade Tough Chip
and in winter, some type of small light

then theres the bug out bag,,,,


----------



## DavidW (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I have nothing to contribute today. Just making a test post.


----------



## Empath (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I wouldn't call it "nothing to contribute". The contribution appears to be a test of a feature asked for by many. Thanks!






Oh, back on topic... EDC casually or otherwise is an Arc LE, and an Arc turquoise. Each are attached by a few links of bracelet type chain to a rock, the white Arc to a rose quartz, the turquoise to a turquoise colored stone. The quartz stone I've carried in my pocket for years, who knows why, but I don't want to lose it. I also didn't want to loose the LE. So I mounted an eyelet to the stone, and attached it. Now it's more difficult to loose.

At work I carry a UK 2L clipped to my belt loop, and an X5 sharing my back pocket with my wallet. A briefcase contains a Newbeam modified Minimag, a Blast, a Rage, and a Stylus 3. Briefcase contents can change as the mood strikes. I have carried in it a 6P, Tec40, Tec20, a Surge, or whatever light I temporarily just want with me. The briefcase is with me only while I'm in the office. If I'm out and about, I've only the pocket carry.

True EDC would be though, just my Arcs.


----------



## imgadgetman (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I EDC 2 SFE2, SFE1, Arc sls w 123, Arc AAA, Photon II. Sometimes I switch and carry a SF9P in place of one of the E2. I am waiting for my MN02 lamp to come in for one of the E2. It takes me five minutes to load up all my goodies and adds a lot of weight to my hips.


----------



## Sonic (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

MY EDC
in New Sun belt pouch:
Brinkmann legend 2AA LSw/full regulation
Ars LS w/123 batt holder
Arc AAA le 3.1
SAK CyberTool 34
Fisher bullet pen
spare batts(2AA L91,123A,AAA)
ear plugs

in right front pocket:
One of the following-
Chris Reeve small sebenza classic
Benchmade Osbourne axislock
Camillus talonite mini-talon w/custom pocket sheath
Microtech Kestrel

in left front pocket:
flameless lighter
cigs

Misc:
wallet
Casio titanium pathfinder watch
Nokia 8260 cel phone on belt

Not that much compared to some of you.


----------



## supertrucker (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

ARC LE AAA on neck lanyard

Surefire-E2 soon to be alternated with or replaced by ARC LS

Smith and Wesson 1250AL Soon to be replaced by Benchmade Stryker

Samsung 8500- soon to be replaced by Motorola v60

Man! I guess I had better work some overtime considering all of the upgrading I seem to be planning on!!!


----------



## sotyakr (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Nothing exotic. An Arc LE (white) on my work key ring, a Photon II (white) on the house/car keyring, a Spyderco Native (combo edge) or Spyderco Calypso Jr. (plain edge) knife, Leatherman PST2 (to be eventually replaced with a Pulse) and a Leatherman Micra. As soon as I can find a suitable carrying pouch, my Arc SLS will also be going to work with me.


----------



## FNG (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Arc AAA White on my car keys.
Samsung SGH-N105 in my left pocket.
Streamlight Scorpion in my right pocket.
Very thin nylon wallet in my back right pocket.


----------



## battman (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I like acronyms, so I'll KISS...
When ready for battle @ work, this is my equipment per pocket/belt:
1. Pilot pen/pocket notebook/AOA badge
2. Smokes/screwdriver w/magnet
3. Opalec Newbeam w/ Kroll tailcap switch & Leatherman Wave in combo holster.
4. Nextel cell (only 'cause work makes me!)
5. Sangean am/fm/tw/weather radio in holster w/ earbuds. (gotta have tunes!)
6. Zippo
7. Chapstick

Off work is a different story & usually means the beach & a cooler full of beer...
Small list compared to some of you folks, but I have to ask- Does anyone else have to take inventory after using the bathroom????


----------



## Seth (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

- Photon II orange on key-ring

- ASP Triad /w leather holster at my belt

- 3-LED cliplight attached to my car´s sun-visor

- el-cheapo 500k spotlight in various places at home




Seth


----------



## Sean (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Currently,

Arc AAA LE on my keychain
Arc LS in my pocket
Surefire E2 w/MN02 in my back pocket
Surefire 9P w/SRTH T-Head & N2 in my lunch box at work.


----------



## Coop57 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Surefire E2E in front left. KelTec P32 in front right. CRKT Point guard clipped in left front. Photon III (White) set to medium pulse on keyring.


----------



## revolvergeek (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Well, after a week of playing with my X5T, I don't think that it is going to make it into my EDC rotation. I have not really warmed up to it at all. (just a bit too heavy and bulky for the light output). 

Instead, I cut some small bits of glow sheet and fitted them down around the leds on a second Attitude . The Attitude still impresses the heck out of me for its size and weight and cost vs. light output.

So, looks like my normal light EDC will be

-Vehicle Keys: turq Phton II and blue glowring
-Building Keys: blue Photon I and yellow glowring
-Around neck: ARC AAA LE on black bead-chain
-Back pocket: PT Attitude with glow sheeting added 

and either an E1 or E2 clipped to left front pants pocket as needed.


----------



## sharpstik (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Photon II & Inova microlight(just as good as a photon for $10) on opposite ends of my keychain(it has a separating clip so i don't always have the whole thing at once). Petzl Tikka 3 LED headlight for camping, lives on my car headrest. Mag under the seat. (but i got Luxeons coming to play with next!)
Swiss Tech Utilikey in wallet. Small Tekna knife on keychain. Benchmade Jaguar Cub, 2.75" liner lock folder. 
bs


----------



## FlameOn (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Hard chromed P7M8 or an airweight [email protected] 38 (depending on what I am wearing), half serated tactical folding knife, button LED on keychain and as of today, a brand new PT attitiude....oh, and a condom when I'm feeling optimistic....


----------



## Kanai (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

In my waist pack I carry a Leatherman Pulse or Wave, a Sure Fire 6P or Inova X5T, Windmill lighter, laser pointer, ASP 16" expandable baton, wallet. On key ring- Arc AAA, swiss army knife, on me- cell phone and Benchmade Ares.


----------



## bewshy (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Arc LS 1st on keychain
used to carry a e2e-camo, but stolen so tomarrow im ordering another e2e.
Benchmade 806D2 AFCK. Would like to EDC my Kimber, but out here in the commie state of california its a little hard to get a CCW.
806 is soon to be replaced by a Chris Reeve Large Sebenza with a special "scene" that Lisa is making for me.

eb


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I may well have responded to this back in '02, but maybe something has changed.

Around neck on Paracord either ARC AAA or Infinity Ultra. On belt, Nokia 3360 on Cingular (BIG thumbs up!) Motorola Pager on Arch Wireless ('cause not everybody gets MY cell number!), M!n!m*g with a Madmax, Ram Switch, and Borofloat lense in 12 year old pouch with safety wire stiches holding it together!.

Right front, WAD of keys (3 trucks, 2 houses, shop), often clipped in back of RF, 2.x inch folder by Benchmade, Kershaw, or CRKT. 

Watch pocket SAK Classic (for the scissors!!!)

Right rear, Wallet (not much in there!)

Left rear, Hankie (Gentlemen should ALWAYS have one!)

Left front, change, SAK Tinker (would be a lighter if I find a decent one at a price I can hack)

NO MORE ROOM!


----------



## Mike632 (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Belt: SF 6P, Mini/Opalec, Cell phone, Glock 23, Spare Mag.

Left pocket: Spyderco Police, SF E2E, Money clip

Right Pocket: Spyderco Delica, Change

Rear pockets: nothing

EDC Computer bags, yes bags: Entire office; Dell, printer, letterhead, envelopes, cards, etc. PLUS .357 Ruger, extra spare mags for G23, speed loaders for Ruger, G2, G2Z, Spare 123's and spare AA's.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Leatherman Micro + BP Miniclip, ARC + BPMC, on my keychain.
KL1+E1e in my pocket
Kershaw Leek in front right pocket
Cell phone + Wallet.


----------



## Rifter (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Ok it breaks down like this:

To work:

Custom Neck Knife(damascus W/ Ti handles)
CRKT M-18
Custom keychain knife(5" OAL drop point, S30V)
ARC AAA White
Surefire M3 With turbohead
Mini-mag W/ Badboy 500ma Drop in mod, White

At night will add:
5D Mag modded with a 5W LS Cyan LED

In my jacket:
Surefire Spares carrier(N2 lamp and 6 123's)
10x25 monocular
Mini-mag with 1W RED LS LED.
Space pen
Waterproof notepad


----------



## shiftd (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

always carry my keychain which has: 2 keys, 4 photons like light, one victorinox multi tools (small one), one arc aaa, one another led flashlight which uses 3 button cell battery.
then has sony ericson t28 i, smtimes bring my maglite or any other aa flashlight.


----------



## Mrd 74 (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Photon 11 clipped to RF belt loop
Arc AAA in watch pocket
Benchmade Axis-lock(710 or 942) clipped to LF
21" Asp in left rear when walking
Werthers candies in RF(no smokes anymore)


----------



## FC. (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*


----------



## GeoffChan (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Mine:

EDC:
Casio PRT40 protrek Watch
Oakley E wires
Palm 505 
Leatherman Wave
Spyderco Rescue
Nokia 6310i
Surefire e2e/kl1
berkeleypoint Trekker with SF123
Apple 10GB Ipod (with some bad music)
glasses
Fisher Pen
Wallet
Work ID card
Sony SRF-M55 FM Radio

Blackhawk Patrol Pack:
Surefire M3/MN10
SC2 with El123 and MN10
Gerber multipliers
Equip One and Equip Four First Aid Kit
Black and White Shemagh
Black SAS Smock
tissues
Spyderco Rescue
Voltstick http://www.fabian.com.mt/voltpen.html
AAA Batteries for Voltstick and Radio

Work:
Compaq E500 Laptop.

Geoff


----------



## gyverpete (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

My EDC:

left front pocket hanging on lanyards from belt clip: LM KF4 juice tool, LM micra and pill case.

right front: handkerchief and coin holder.

coin pocket: Zippo and 10 foot tape measure.

left rear: auxiliary wallet (with duct tape, electrical tape, foil, 22 ga. wire, razor blade, needle, tooth floss, $30 cash, 2 quarters, diamond file, sandpaper, phone list, stamps, scotch tape, teflon tape, aux. credit card, bandages, comb, fresnel lens, micro compass).

right rear: wallet (credit & ATM cards, cash, bandages, "uncle bill sliver-gripper" tweezers, Victorinox mini SAK silver alox, spare keys, phone list, assorted ID cards.

On Key ring: Swisstech microtech plus, Swisstech Util-key, P-38 can opener, safety pin, mini laser pointer, keys.

On belt: phone, Arc-LS with elastic 
finger-lanyard, in homemade holster. 

Clipped to shirt: Bic-3 pen.

On paracord neck lanyard (worn 24/7): small Wenger SAK, yellow photon II. 

On wrist (worn 24/7): Pulsar Dive watch.

Kershaw Chive (worn 24-7): alternated carry on shirt, coin pocket, or waist band.

Arc-AAA white (worn 24/7): alternated carry on shirt or waistband.

Flexon eyeglasses.

And, for when someone says " You got everything but the kitchen sink", a photo of my kitchen sink.


----------



## ReconTech (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Hhmm:

Guns:
H&K USP .40 fullsize, nightsites, high-cap mag
Extra Mag
USP loaded with Ranger SXT
Keltec P32 in pocket
Glock 26 9mm on Ankle (also with Ranger SXT)

Handcuffs:
S&W model 100 blued chain cuffs
and extra USP mag in a Galco cuff/mag holster

Knives:
SOG X-Ray Vision fullsize
S&W Special Tactical Tanto (backup knife)

*Lights*:
Surefire M2
Arc AAA
Stinger or UltraStinger in Car, sometimes on belt

Pants:
Royal Robbins 5.11 Tactical

Vest / Armor:
Paca Level II

Pen:
Fisher Bullet Space Pen:

Portable:
Trunking
yaesu vx-5r
alinco dj-c5t
surveillance kit for the transievers

and I'm sure some other stuff I can't even remember...


----------



## Ralf (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

My EDC:

Opinel 8 Knive
ARC AAA
SF E2E/ or sometimes BB550 Mini Mag
Sinn 303 or EZM2 Watch

Cheers Ralf


----------



## dano (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*






Stuff...Rotates depending on mood...Mostly a Sebenza or my TNT. Lately, I have added a vintage Speedtech Synergy to the mix...And add a beater blade and a SF E2e.

And of course, keys...There's other assorted items, but they're boring, and go BANG!





--dan


----------



## sotto (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I just wanna say that you guys make me feel a whole lot better about my level of flashaholism.

Thanks.


----------



## Patrick Hayes (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Keys w/ glowring and Pulsar
SOG Polwer Lock Black Mil Spec
SAK
Boker Top Lock or MinGryptillian or Scallion
Ericson T-28 World Phone
Plam M100
Wallet
Waterman roller ball
Beretta 950
G2
Patrick Hayes


----------



## JJHitt (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Palm IIIxe
Leatherman PST II
Pager, Cellphone
Eternalight Xray
Arc AAA and Gerber Ridge knife.

The backpack I use as breifcase usually also contains a radio and a couple of PAL lights and a Opalec'ed Maglight.

Recently added: ToolLogic SL-1 with the POS LED light replaced with a laser pointer.


----------



## Kiu (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

My EDC:
less things i carry, coz i never wear jacket.

front left: T68i + NEC D Cube MP3 player(with Eminem's song



)

front right: E2e + Keychain( UV photon II + ARC AAA) + coins

rear right: wallet

rear left: CONDOMS



joking



nothing in real


----------



## alberto (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I try to keep it simple. Sometimes the Arc AAA substitutes for the Photon II, but actually prefer the Photon II for size, weight, and brightness.


----------



## Patrick Hayes (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

No need to joke condoms are great for EDC. Unlubed can be used to cary water, fuel etc. in an emergancy. They can be used for first-aid as a constricion band. Lots of uses. Pluss yoou might get lucky.

Patrick Hayes


----------



## RoadKill (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

My work carry consists of:-
On person:-
Leatherman wave&supertool
Maglite AAA
Maglite Solitare
Led lenser Mini Moon
led lenser Triple moon
Cross Biro
Surefire 6P
Surefire 9P
Spare 123A's
Swiss army knife
Small lockable knife

In the rucksack:-
Surefire M6
Turbo head for 9P
Homemade 35W searchlight

I get lots of stick for how much kit i carry until someone wants to open something/illuminate something etc-you all know how it is!!

Never been caught short yet but reading the posts I am less prepared than others 

Marty


----------



## Kaneda (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Inova X5
ARC-LS with CR123 battery pack
Surefire G2
Zippo Lighter
CRKT Mirage or Spyderco Police


----------



## revolvergeek (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Thought I would update mine a little since there have been a few changes. There are normally a couple firearms and a badge mixed in, but I don't really like putting pics of such up on the internet.

-The SAKs (Midnight Manager II and Cybertool 34), the ARC (turq DV 3.0), the keyrings (blue and green glowrings, p38, and Photon IIs in purple, turq, and green) and the blue Mini-Griptillian go eveywhere with me. 

-I add in one or two (if I am wearing a jacket) of the other folders depending on what I will be doing on a given day. All are cheap and solid and cut very well. I really like the new CRKT Lightfoot. It is very strong and feels stout in the hand, and the blade is ground nice and thin so it cuts quite well.

-I carry the E2o when I am out in the world, and the Rage clipped to a pocket or beltloop when I am bumming around the house. The BP Miniclip really makes the Rage (and of course the Attitudes) much more comfortable to carry in a pocket by keeping them hanging upright. 

If I know that I will be needing light for a long time, I will add in either a PT Attitude, a 6P/KL3/A19, PT 40 or a G2 depending on what sort of light I need. I have a C3-HA with matching KL3 and clickie coming my way, so it will probably take over for all of these when it arrives.

The pic of my EDC rotation gear. 





Danny


----------



## rodfran (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

ARC AAA LE Photon II=white Swiss Army Knife-Mechanic model-has pliers and scissors with screw drivers. I keep this on my belt loop and "NEVER ,EVER" leave home without it. It has saved my shorts more times than I can remember. Swiss Army Knife- on key chain-smaller-has pen and also built in red led light. Pen, Kleenex,Plastic zip lock bags-to keep things waterproof-matches etc. Writing pad,5 paper clips-large,vaseline,coin purse with chain, plus many, many keys.


----------



## NeonLights (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Where I work I have to walk through a metal detector and no knives are allowed inside the building, so that drastically limits what I can carry, and there is also a chance of theft inside the building, so I have to limit what I carry to relatively cheap items. 

On my keychain I have an ARC AAA, and a Swiss-Tech Utili-Key

I carry a Spec-Ops T.H.E. Wallet, and in one of the credit card slots I have a Spyderco Spydercard. If any of the guards questions why the detector went off, I just remove my wallet and other metallic gear, set it on the counter, and walk through. Never any problems.

Inside my coat (M-65 field jacket) I carry a Brinkmann Legend LX and a Streamlight 3N Propolymer flashlight. I also have some basic first aid supplies and Penguin mints as well as a few other extra items for work.

When I go away from home aside from work, I usually carry a Leatherman Wave, Kershaw BOA, Inova X5, and SF E2e-HA, although that can vary depending where I'm going and what I'm wearing.

-Keith


----------



## Mikke2 (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

EDC
On belt: Spyderco Native (the light, CPM 440V version) or sometimes a Benchmade mini-AFCK or Stryker
In jacket pockets: UKE 2AAA (the short version), (BIC) lighter, pencil or two (or three), paper of all sorts, emergency whistle that came with the jacket (an Klättermusen Bifrost, http://www.klattermusen.se) it also came with a small compass, but that has unfortunately given up. Nokia 8110 and wallet.

Thats pretty much it.


----------



## PJD (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

On keys: ArcAAA turq; In right front pocket: ArcLS, SL Keymate; In left front pocket: SF E2; In watch/lighter pocket: micro multi-tool; On wrist: Luminox Navy Seals watch w/Brunton watchband compass; Right hip pocket: wallet; Left hip pocket: usually empty...sometimes checkbook; Shirt pocket: Parker med. point pen (I think Parker's are still the best pen for the $$...)
That's about it...I travel light!

PJD


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

For myself, I don't carry much, as I am at home most of the time.

The always list:

Arc SLS (rev1) w/TSP-123: on right front beltloop
Wallet has State ID, Medicare card, and other important stuff.
2 rings of key connected by chain (only 3 keys function as keys): design purpose is flexible weapon.
Comb
Black hanky in right rear pocket
Folding sewing scissors for trimming cigarettes.

When I go out:

Cash for cab and bus
Checkbook if going shopping or to bank
Kyocera 2234 cellphone (Verizon)
Pen
Calculator (I only use scientific kind)

If going on trip, it depends on trip, but includes meds.

Before you guys laugh at my use of keys as a weapon, I know first hand how effective keys are as a weapon.

Since I am disabled, it is a Federal Felony to own or possess any weapons or *anything that can be used as a weapon*. Taken to logical conclusion, the physical body represents 48 weapons. Therefore, it is illegal to be alive if disabled, since the LEO is required to confiscate ALL weapons. Everything CAN be used as a weapon, though efectiveness varies with item and expertise of possessor.


----------



## logical (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*



> Originally posted by Charles Bradshaw:
> *
> Since I am disabled, it is a Federal Felony to own or possess any weapons or anything that can be used as a weapon. *


*<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Can you elaborate on that? I've never heard such a thing.*


----------



## doubleganger (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Maybe this is what you were thinking about. I was able to find several state laws specifically PROTECTING disabled persons against assault with a firearm. For example:

"A person is guilty of assault of [a victim sixty or older] an elderly, blind, disabled or mentally retarded person in the second degree with a firearm when [he] such person commits assault in the second degree with a firearm under section 53a-60a and (1) the victim of such assault has attained at least sixty years of age or is blind or *physically disabled*, as defined in section 1-1f"

found at:
http://www.cga.state.ct.us/ps99/Act/pa/1999PA-00122-R00SB-00149-PA.htm


----------



## kakster (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Leatherman Squirt and solitaire on keyring and E2e in my back pocket.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

EDC (on my person):

SureFire E2e-HA
SureFire E1e-HA-KL1
Key to Land rover
Wallet (thin with only essentials)
Cash (always separate from wallet)
SpyderCo Delica Clipit (Zytel) on weekends
SpyderCo Delica Clipit II (s.s.) work days
Beretta .32 Tomcat (Titanium) w/ Fed. 65 gr. Hydra-Shok JHP +spare clip
Siemens S46 GSM/TDMA Multi-band phone
Mini-Mag AA w/ MadMax mod
Collibri Quantum waterproof lighter

I would carry a Beretta 9000 .40, but haven't gotten around to buying one ;-)


----------



## John N (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*


----------



## logical (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Perhaps we are dealing with a mental and not a physical disability, in which case it might at least in certain cases make some sense. Even though Charles did bring it up, it now seems a bit insensitive to press so I'll just skip the trip to the Cafe I think.

I have a concealed pistol permit myself, so clearly they don't screen too effectively here in Michigan.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I guess I go pretty light.

I have a PT Pulsar II on my keychain,
a small Buck knife in my pocket (double blade about 2.5"),
and then I have a RipOff holster that holds both my Leatherman Supertool and my ARC LSH-P.

That's it.

In my truck I have a Streamlight Trident, Lightwave 4000, and a PT 40.

Tom


----------



## EMPOWERTORCH (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I carry at least one torch with me. In my bike bag it could be a larger torch such as a Benross 4033, when out and about I carry a small 2AA or 4AAA torch. 
My Elektrolumens 5W blaster is used at specific times...
1) As a security deterrent at bike meets.
2) As a high output light when doing bike maintenance
3) As a high output camping light.


----------



## madecov (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

My normal daily carry is extensive. While on duty I carry
Colt 1911
2 sets of handcuffs
surefire 8NX
pepper spray
2 spare magazines
This is on the belt
I carry the streamlight baton light and stylus on me as well as the cuffmate cuff key
In the car I have 
G-2
Streamlight Ultrastinger
more handcuffs
Spare batteries
Spare lamps and bulbs
DC fast chargers for all the lights

Off duty I don't carry a flashlight other than the baton light.


----------



## logicnerd411 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

EDC:
Minim^g / MM
Surefire E1e
PT Impact II
(will be carrying) Arc-LSG
Arc-AAA
Photon III


----------



## MeridianTactical (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Pre Agreement S&W 339 Airweight Ti. Or NAA Guardian (depends on attire).

Arc AAA 

Microtech Mini Socom

Motorola V60i

Car keys...

I travel somewhat light...


----------



## Drakonchik (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Most days me and my kit get around in a Filson Guide Vest #136S, custom 11# khakhi cotton, heavily modified by myself.

As for what's in it, what you think I got all day!? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

Well, OK, I'll start (+ update):

Maglite AA with NexStar bulb, lithium AAs, Borofloat lens
Cross ion Gel Ink Pen (w/cap, lanyard + swivel)
alcohol wipes
tea bags (ceylon + oolong + rooibos)
portable Optimus am/fm radio (w/lockout switch, of course)
recoil headphones (one for cell phone, one for radio)
earplugs 
Leatherman Juice XE6
Sharp Wizard Electronic Organizer
padlock
folder for coupons (homemade 4"X5")
Arc AAA (white)
sunglass lens inserts (yellow) for for Rudy Project "Skeey"
wallet
Sanyo 4900pcs cell phone
keys (two rings: vehicle related, w/detachable socket for truck canopy; all other keys, w/vintage "Francis Searchlights, Bolton, Lancs., Eng." cap lifter )

Actually, that covers everything--it's less than I thought! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Albany Tom (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I wasn't going to post, figuring that everybody had things covered. But it looks like not... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

wallet - various ID's & plastic money
cash, different pocket
UK 2AAA w/ writeright
Arc-AAA
Gerber LST, drop point
several 3x5 index cards for note taking
ball point pen
hanky
sharpie marker, ultra fine point
Nokia cell phone w/ email
2 (two) spare batteries for cell phone, charged

Most used is the sharpie. With the ultra fine point, it writes like a regular pen. Next used are the index cards. 

Critical are the extra cell batteries. I rotate the 3, so I always have at least one spare fully charged, plus the one in the phone.


----------



## binky (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

Wow. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif Them's some hefty EDC's. Some of you must have a lot of pockets & boots into which to fit all those guns knives & lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

My EDC will be _enhanced_ in the relatively near future, as I'll be applying for a License To Concealed-Carry (which in Mass you might as well get that instead of the simple Firearm ID since pepper spray is considered a firearm. What an annoying state this is.)

Current:
That same Victorinox pocket knife artar pictured above. The Phillips-head screwdriver gets used at least as often as the knifeblade.

Car keys
Car beeper thingy.
Key fob garage door opener to my new garage soon to be finished. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Wallet
Cell phone

Arc LSH-P
Surefire 8nx (esp. now that the batteries seem to hold a charge.)


----------



## Aeryk (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

Lets see, here is my general day-to-day carry stuff

Swiss Army Swisstool
Swiss Army SwissChamp
Mag-Lite 3D
Mag-Lite 2AA
Mag-Lite Solitaire
Zippo lighter
Fossil Blue Cronograph watch

Some days I will carry more or less, depending on where I am going and what I am doing, that is my general stuff I carry to work with me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Aeryk


----------



## spookyspiff (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

Wow. I really liked that sharpie idea. Would work as a regular pen, but then pretty much write on anything. 

Nothing additional to add, except that I recently received my holster from Eric at On Scene Tactical for my X5T. Super tight and looks as good as leather. Really a crafty piece. 

In regards to the "where do you put all this stuff?" question, does anyone have any recommendations for pants that might give some extra carry room, but still be 100% appropriate in a biz casual type evironment?


----------



## Reaper (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

SOG power pliers
3AA Opalec
Infinity
Tri-band cell
6 extra AA batteries
Cold Steel walking cane

some of these, plus a few other toys, are in my everyday shoulder bag. When I go on another vacation to Asia later, I'll add a few more batteries plus a LGI at least. Think I should add a Blaster II to my luggage in case I'm lucky enough to have a blackout over there?


----------



## Dr_Know_Know (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

I've lurked for months, but this post got me to register and participate!

EDC 4 Me:

--Keys on biner attached to belt loop; on keys chain are car and house keys, alarm beeper thing, and Inova keychain light (the new one with the contant on switch).

--Right pants pocket: LM Micra

--Left pants pocket: change and wallet (sometimes, if no shirt pocket.

--Shirt pocket: Little 3x5" pad holder thingy I got from Brigade Quartermaster. I use it as a wallet (along with having the writing tablet in there) to carry ID, credit cards, cash, and a couple of family photos. The outside has a pen slot in which I put a a sturdy aluminum pen (I think most of you figure out why I like a sturdy one). I also clip the pen clip to my shirt pocket to keep it the whole thing from falling out if I lean forward.

-- Left rear pants pocket: plastic comb and hankie or bandana, depending upon if it's work or play time.

--In a cell phone/tool pouch put out by a company called CLC that I picked up at Home Depot (more room than a standard cell phone case, but doesn't look "tactical"):
cell phone, Streamlight Scorpion and spare batteries (sometimes a SF E2e or a 6P which are somewhat better lights, but dang it, the Scorpion has the spare bult in it!) ASP Defender pepper spray device, a Cross ballpoint, and a Spyderco Delica

--Sometimes the Delica is replaced by a CKRT Bladelock if I don't care about the weight.

I carry this pouch in several ways: going to work, I clip it onto my briefcase(actually, a Filson gear bag), if traveling on foot, it will either be on my belt on right side, or, more freqently, clipped to my right pants pocket if I have sturdy jeans on. Usually when I'm in the car, I slip it off and clip it to a strap I attached to the center console so everything is readily available.

I really like this pouch setup because all the stuff I might need quickly is not buried in my pockets or hanging from my keys in the ignition, but discreetly accessible.

Whew, that's enough for a newbie's first post!


--


----------



## emann (May 8, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

I carry a Gerber multi-tool, Kershaw Blackout pocketknife, Surefire Z2 flashlight, and a Sig P239.


----------



## oldgrandpajack (May 8, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

I carry an ARC LS 1st on my keychain and an E2E in my pocket along with a folding Craftsman knife I bought 35? years ago. Knife is for opening mail.
oldgrandpajack


----------



## Drjones (May 11, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Glock 27 (sometimes G30), MT UT D/E, Inova single LED with my key. 

That has been my EDC stuff lately.

Stuff I will soon add:

-Strider Tactical GB (IF it ever gets here!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif )

-Fisher space pen (the tiny, black "bullet" style)

-Surefire C2 HA


----------



## NCBirdHunter (May 11, 2003)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

*Right front pocket*: [*]Fox Labs 5.3M SHU OC Spray (keychain 11 gm canister)

*Left front pocket*: [*]Gerber L.S.T. folder [*]Chapstick

*Right rear pocket*: [*]Handkerchief

*Left rear pocket*: [*]Wallet

*On Wilderness Instructor's Belt* (position in parens): [*]Glock 23 in Sidearmor IWB holster (4 o'clock) [*]Samsung T300 Cellphone (10 o'clock) [*]Spare 10 rnd mag in Galco carrier (9 o'clock) [*]Sure Fire G2 Nitrolon (w/ P61 LA) in V20 holster (8 o'clock) [*]Leatherman Wave in Bianchi Accumold holster (7 o'clock)

*On Key Ring* (clipped with 'biner to right front belt loop): [*]Keys (duh!) [*]Leatherman Micra [*]Arc AAA (white)

*In Mountainsmith Tour daypack* that goes everywhere I go (see pic below): [*]Palm V Handheld [*]Adventure Medical Kits First Aid Kit [*]Extra Sure Fire G2 Nitrolon (w/ P60 LA) [*]Extra 10 rnd mag for Glock 23 [*]Two SC1 Spares Carriers (1 w/ P60 & 6 batts and 1 w/ P61 & 6 batts) [*]Several extra AAA batteries for Arc AAA [*]Brunton Classic Compass [*]Small Nikon binoculars [*]Two Motorola T6220 FRS Radios w/ NOAA weather channels (in two mesh pockets on outside of pack actually intended to carry water bottles) [*]Craftsman 12-in-1 Screwdriver/Torx Set (bits are self-contained in handle) [*]Panasonic Microcassette Recorder [*]Nikon CoolPix 800 Digital Camera [*]Backup CD (from home PC) [*]Couple of PowerBar energy bars [*]Contact lens drops [*]Magellan Handheld GPS Receiver (only when I'm going hiking or out for a 'Sunday' drive)

Basically, this is my Mini-BOB that I carry everywhere (hey, you never know where you'll be when the SHTF!). I have a full-size BOB that includes much more (when the S *really* HTF!). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Echo63 (May 10, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

ok - here we go
Work
Smith+wesson model 100 cuffs 
Motorola GP300 radio 
Surefire 6Pgm
1 pair of latex gloves
Leatherman wave
Spyderco rescue
Motorola C350 mobile Work phone 
Motorola A835 mobile Private phone
S/L stinger
Inova X5
Patrol car keys
gate keys
Pen 
Notebook 
Proximity card 
Wallet

Normal life
M16-13 (crkt)
Inova X5 - will probably change to L4 soon
Wallet
Motorola A835 phone


----------



## NewBie (May 10, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

When I go for a hike, the most useful tools are my machette, a full size pick axe, two canteens, a 6D MagLite, and a 20 lbs sledgehammer. Most folks don't bother me, and seem to go out of their way to avoid me.

It's not as bad as my 120lbs loadout while I was a Marine though.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 10, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Minor update from my earlier post.

Monday - Friday ALWAYS

RF pocket: Keys (11) on 1.5" split ring
Watch pocket: ARC AAA and Victorinox SAK Classic (mainly for scissors!)

RR pocket: Wallet (trifold cordura)

LR pocket: Hankie - a gentleman ALWAYS has one!

LF pocket: Victorinox SAK Tinker, CMG Infinity Ultra, Change (when I load up in the morning 4Q 2D 2N 4P)

Shirt pocket: A pen - black ink (various brands) curremtly Quasar with a Green LED in it - writes fair, feels great, looks COOL! (secretary at Customer liked it! I'm going to get her one!) Always some piece of notebook paper folded up for notes, other bits of flotsom and jetsom.

On Belt: Nokia 3360 Cingular (SUPERB Telephone - ROTTEN Timepiece), Motorola Pager Arch (doubles as my watch - I do NOT wear jewelry including wrist), and for the forseeable future an SL TT2L with a Kroll Clickie in a Garrity/OzarkTrail 2AA Open Top Holster.

On weekends and some nights, remove pager, SL TT2L maybe the SAK tinker, maybe the Infinity, probably the shirt pocket stuff except a pen.

TODAY: All above plus a CRKT M16 - 03Z clipped at back of RF pocket. (don't always carry a "Tactical" knife)

Also "carry" a 1990 F-350 Crew Cab with a Knapheide service body chock full of neat stuff (lots more lights, spare batteries - 2x123A, some sharp things, multimeter etc.)

Could have had CCL, aced the test (using 1913 Manufactored 1911A) - couldn't afford the license /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif

Sort of make up for by having a J-Frame near me at this 'puter, 1911 near by at home.

Can legally carry a shotgun or rifle in my vehicle but don't because I don't want it stolen (and many customers would have a COW!)

So I carry "Bart" my mini dob/mix who sounds MEAN when in the truck (just wants to be loved!).


----------



## ubermensch (May 10, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

In holsters: Leatherman Wave, L4, MM+WO/R2H--I guess I am a lightweight.


----------



## bindibadgi (May 10, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Leatherman super tool mach2 (with release thingies)
Nokia 3210 on belt clip
keys (8)
2 hankies (must be a double gentleman - or just have a fear of runny noses)
tri fold wallet with no money in it
kangaroo scrotum for loose change (yep)
watch, chain, wedding ring
want an arc aaa but for now its a photon I (blue)


----------



## Photonian (May 10, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

Light - SureFire E1e or E2e
Knife - Weekdays,Benchmade 940 Weekends,Camillus Cuda Max
Watch - Poljot Aviator alarm
Communications - Yaesu VX1
and...
at least one carabiner and a saucy photo of my wife in the wallet


----------



## oldeng95 (May 10, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

surefire L4 
telco pouch (D snips, razor knife, punchdown, tape)
leatherman jucie Kf4 
keys (leatherman micra, photon2)
v300
i60 nextel


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 10, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

On person - 

LED keychain light
Motorola T720 w/headset
Proximity card

In backpack crash kit, not all items at all times - 
V.O.M.
Puhchtool w/66 & 110 blades, spudger tool
LED flashlights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Butt-set
Various bizarre video/audio/DVI/DFP adaptors
Chip puller, elastic anti-static wrist strap
Toner & sniffer
Fuses
Numerous CDs with boot/backup/rescue utilities
Other oddball devices as warranted 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## nirad (May 10, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

On person
Surefire E2e on belt
Princeton Tec Pulsar on keychain (waiting for an ARC AAA)
Benchmade ATS-34
Wallet
S+W Mdl.640 when needed


----------



## nightshade (May 10, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

On person at most times
Arc 4 
Spyderench
spare 123 holder



At work additions
Hioki 3246 Pencil D.M.M. w/white led probe /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
work keys
pager 
cell phone


----------



## daloosh (May 11, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regulart basis? (Please everybody respond)*

That's cool, a thread from last year pops up again 364 days later! 

daloosh


----------



## Aten_Imago (May 11, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

On person EDC = Keychain with:
2 -parts quick-release from Victorinox
Side A = House keys (sterile)
Side B= Car Key, Remote Fob, tiny brass whistle, handcuff key,Photon-3 Covert & Schrade Simon S1
-Palm M500
-Cell phone + hands free headset (cheapo)
-Titanium bizness card case
-pocket change
-Wallet with the usual mix + $5.00 cash
-Leather Briefcase with Mac iBook, micro mouse and accessories plus pens, stickies, and a small steno pad. A 1/2 dead [email protected] Solitaire (now you know why I need those nicer LED lights !...)
Sony MD Walkman MZ-R37 + 3- MD disks (one with 80minutes of Sarah Vaughan + 2 blanks) / Sony ECM-MS907 mic / Cheapo mono-earphone/ 4-AA rechargeables (1,800 MaH), Pepper spray ( not in DC ), Dentyne Sugarless Gum, Cool Mint Listerine breath strips, rosary, tiny atomiser with "Wow the gals" Michael after shave, Sony ECM-44B Lav mic + spare batteries. SM card with backup of my Palm M500 db files. Photocopies of my UN Passport, Driver's Licence and SS card, fake mustache and monocle, 1-Home Depot 'Handcuff'/ Couple of band aids, unmentionable male protective latex armor, 2-De-caf Twinnings Earl Grey teabags, 1 corto cigar, Swan matches, Tiny Braun electric razor(2XAA)
============
When I head down to D.C., I might carry my Benchmade AFCK 806D2 - ...depending on the neghborhood
============
If gathering image data I'll tote along my Nikon CP5K with MB-E5000 battery pack- my one and only camera- yahoo!- retired photog !!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## nitebrite (May 11, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

wallet, two sets of all keys i use, damascus mnandi,modded keymate,swistech micro plus, brunton mini compass,tiny siwss army(for the scissors), digital thermometer. i carry lots more stuff in my car that is usually with me. such as: first aid, 230 tools set,laptop, pocket pc,gps,2 cell phones, scanners, shortwave-weather, assortment of knives, hickory stick,ax,sledge,oc spray,various flashlights,5 million cp spot.

the one thing i really feel i need to carry is my glock. but it is not legal here. why is it all the bad guys carry one but the law abiding citizens can't?

on a side note, if a leo pulled some of of us over it may not look too good to them even if it is all legal. it is just the combination of all the stuff that might raise an eyebrow or two /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif.


nitebrite.


----------



## Aten_Imago (May 11, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

Which Glock? Pshaw! You should hear the ribbing I get when breezing through airport security.."Ah! Mr Imago- So nice to see you again"- pat, pat pat "Just the usual I see...have a nice day...sir" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## scuba (May 11, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

Cell phone, Longbow Micra, sometimes E2e-Ha


----------



## *PS* (May 11, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

Cell phone SonyEricsson Z600,Arc4+ or Arc LSHS,Spyderco Ladybug and in near future Spyderco Baby Goddard,Arc AAA,PryBaby by Atwood,ear cellphone,two glowring,pen,wallet,various keys.

Pietro.


----------



## turbodog (May 11, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

phone, swiss knife (small), sony pda


----------



## Roy (May 11, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

A Samsung A460 cell phone, Arc"N" on the keyring, and CNC 123 or FireFly on the belt.


----------



## Big_Ed (May 11, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

When I'm not at work:
-wallet
-car keys w/photon 3 yellow and $1 countycomm light (to give away)
-apt. keys/work keys/misc. other keys on another ring w/Arc AAA, $1 countycomm light (to give away), and small Swiss Army knife
-blue or black bandana to be used as a hanky
-Motorola cell phone
-Arc LSL-P w/123 twisty

When I'm at work, all of the above plus:
-Leatherman supertool on belt
-permanent marker (for marking boxes I pack)
-plastic Stanley box cutter w/replaceable razor blade (for cutting and opening boxes)


----------



## Matteblack (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

E2e-HA
Pelican 2AAA Mitylite with blue/green filter
Benchmade 773 BC1
wallet 
keys
watch
Silver 50 cent piece


----------



## Boris (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

My cell Phone, nokia 6610, My wallet, my keys, an Ipaq pocket PC, an inova X5T, and a pelican M6 LED.


----------



## *PS* (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

Today:
LS 3W bb by Jets22
Spyderco Baby Goddard
Arc AAA
Two glowrings
wallet
Atwood PryBaby
Sony Ericsson Z600 cell phone
128 MB USB memory keys
Keys
Pen.


Pietro


----------



## Phaserburn (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

Keys w/Arc AAA turquoise (soon to be FF2)
Spyderco Jester
Cell phone
Blackberry palm
Voice recorder
Wallet
Watch
Company IDs
Rio Karma


----------



## K-T (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

Peter Atwood's Prybaby is a must-have one a keyring, very /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif item - I don't have one yet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## Fitz (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

On keyring: Arc AAA (white), Photon freedom (red), Utili-key, handcuff key (you never know!)
In pockets: Longbow Micra w/ UCL and reflector, Bob Dozier DK-FH with black carbon fiber scales and pocket clip, pen.


----------



## Lurker (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

ASP Key Defender (pepper spray in a Kubotan)
knife - Victorinox Classic with aluminum scales
Photon coin cell light on keychain
Cell Phone with LED flashlight
Palm PDA (not always)


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

Nomos watch
Firefly Mk I

no phone
no knife


----------



## danielo_d (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

Cell Phone, Keys, Wallet, a CRKT 24K K.I.S.S.® Black Gold 5500GK Knife, Dorcy 1AAA and Dorcy 1AA modded w/a 1 Watt and a pair of pants/shorts to carry everything. [Other clothes are optional.] Otherwise, I'd be out and about naked carrying everything around in a bag. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

Hey, K.T. who moved my cheese?!?!


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

Infinity ultra-g, keychain sak and lecture accelerator... I mean mp3 player /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Reaper (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

Infinity on keyring
cell-phone
Microtech mini-socom
ARC AA in left pocket
ARC LSH on belt


----------



## flashlight_widow (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

In my purse:
LG cellphone
Wallet/checkbook
Essential cosmetics (a girl's got to look nice!)
Surefire E1
Kershaw Chive
Victorinox SwissCard
Leatherman Flair
Wusthof Swiss army knife

On my keychain I have my keys, along with the Victorinox Signature Lite II, a Coleman compass/thermometer, and the Leatherman Micra.


----------



## Arcoholic (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

Tnc n cell
Arc 4
Leatherman Wave
Omega x33
Phone


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

on keychain: arc AAA white/natural, CRKT P.E.C.K, UK mini pocket light(as a waterproof spare AAA holder /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif)

sometimes around neck: arc turquoise on combat rocks lanyard

EDCfor the past couple of days) grey Xnova w/ IC3 2000mah nimh (on occasion when i know i'll need to impress or have a brighter light) SL TL-2 LED ......... my EDC changes very often and will hopefully one of these days settle on a SF E1e/KL1(or luxeon head of some sort) combo

Also in my Tacoma(part of me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif) UK 4aa eled in the glove box, soon to be Blaster 3P behind the seat, and a dorcy DC powered spotlight.........oh yeah an Inova 24/7 mounted on my dashboard too.


----------



## albert (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

McLux PR-DB917-TV0J + L4 + Z57 (EDC)
Nokia 6600
Suunto Observer St
Leatherman Juice C2
Wallet
Coin & Key Pouch


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

I routinely carry a wide variety of stuff - some of it useful, some of it habitual, some of it just because I don't pull odds and ends out of mt backpack.
<ul type="square">
*Pockets*
[*]Wallet
[*]Keyring w/CC tough keyfob light & 123 battery carrier
[*]Kershaw Vapor II
[*]pocket pen
[*]256MB & 64 MB USB memory keys
[*]Dorcy AAA (on rare occasion)

*Belt*
[*]VIP in CC X5T pouch
[*]Gerber compact corkscrew multitool

*Backpack*
[*]Streamlight TL-3 LED
[*]PALLight
[*]Generic 3xAG13 keyring LED
[*]Fujifilm A210 camera 
[*]Tools (needlenose pliers, screwdrivers, tape measure, jeweler's screwdrivers, generic multitool, RJ-45 crimper, folding utility knife, 12' tape measure)
[*]Pelican 1010 CR123 carrier w/15 Battery Staion CA123s
[*]6" stainless steel dial caliper
[*]Pad portfolio ("jobhunter" special)
[*]TI-85 graphic calculator
[*]Assorted pens and mechanical pencils
[/list]


----------



## markdi (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

micro illuminator
arc aaa
v60 cell phone
juce or squirt ( the small one with the pliers )


----------



## smokinbasser (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

When I'm around the house an ARC AAA or AA. I have a streamlight TT1L mounted on my walker for those late night excursions,when I leave the house a TW4,Kershaw mini-task,Motorola 333 cell,plus the ARC go along for the ride. And the normal wallet and keys/Photon II. the Photon is so small I don't remember having it on my key ring but it's there if all else fails to light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## drchow (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

on belt:
updated..forgot my weapons
Sig P226/4 spare mags in maxpedition theramiteholster.
1911, 2 mags should rig.
Vortex 1watt luxeon 2cell
surefire m6
surefire L6
20pack CR123s batteries in custom elastic loop belt pouch
foxlabs oc 4oz
foxlabs keychain 1/2oz
leatherman wave with tool adapter
gerber legend 800
folding knife
fixed edge knife
maxpedition mini rollpoly
canon powershot S400
symbol 8100 ruggedized pda
quikclot and bandages

cargopants/bdu pockets: (contained within a specops organizer)
notepad, pen, inova X5T, heavyduty dustmask, panasonic sd recorder.

in countycomm bailoutbag:
notepad, tigerlight, laptop hp zd7000, sipix ir printer, spare laptop battery, leather work gloves, latex gloves, 4 energy bars, 2 16oz bottles of water, a more comprehensive medic kit, extra prepaid cellphone, lighter, matches, cloth shopping bag folded, 100 foot of 550paracord, small size wrench, spare sunglasses, safety eyewear, 3 MRE entrees, pack of cookies.


----------



## Moe (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

Literally every day carry: 

Wallet
Keys
Nokia 6310i
Victorinox Huntsman
Benchmade large Ascent 
Infinity Ultra
small BIC lighter
spare contacts
2 Ibudolor400 (pain killer)
chewing gum 

When i leave town, in addition:

small selfmade fixed blade
X5T and/or Scorpion
APS-film-box full of Guarana

sometimes:

large selfmade fixed blade
Leatherman Wave


----------



## roguesw (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

L4, PR-T, SC1, digital camera, and mclux in car


----------



## dano (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

Friday, 06-18-04:
Benchmade 630
SF E2e

Saturday 06-20-04..."Monday" for me (going to work stuff):
SIG P229
Um...Probably, knife-wise, Camillus Dominator
Peerless's finest bracelets
Appropriate ID, etc.
SF E2e

-dan


----------



## klattman (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

I'll Play too.

LFP: (on keychain)
SAK minichamp II (pen tweezers drivers blade)
arc AAA-P
RFP:
chapstick, handkerchief
LBP: 
Wallet
RBP: 
Small paper pad for notes
On belt:
LG 4400 cell,
benchmade sheath with a leatherman CRUNCH _and_ a SAK Cybertool 41.

Sometimes I leave the tools at home, but I always have the keychain stuff on me.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

It's been a long time since I posted my last EDC, so let's start a new one:

*EDC Bag on floorpan of my electric wheelchair:*
CMG Reactor
ETG ballpoint pen with blue LED in lower grip area
Another ballpoint pen
Lots of change (chiefly pennies, nickels, dimes, and quarters)
As of this moment: $8.00 in paper currency (all in $1 bills)
ID
Quest card
Bank card (2 of them)
NIA (National Insulater Association) card
Medicaid coupon
Door opener for my building's front entrance (electronic key card)
Prescription pill bottle with 1 day's worth of prescription medications in it
Cigerettes
Two disposable cigerette lighters

*On keyring, usually affixed to my wheelchair's "ignition" key:*
House key (of course)
Ace key, #WZ700
Two hard plastic key fobs
Two Glow Rings (green and ice blue)
Arc AAA PE
Photon Freedom Micro
Litepro Quasar
Coleman Key Fob Lantern
Unknown brand micro light (turquoise LED), found on Ebay
Unknown brand micro light (white LED), sent by ETG; has their graphic on the back

*Physically attached to wheelchair (taped, screwed, or rubber-banded on)*
Small Exveemon plush (rubber-banded to steering arm)
Large Agumon plush (screwed on to left seatback)
Large Patamon plush (taped to outside of rear basket)
Large Gabumon plush (screwed on to right seatback)
Homemade hoster (taped to left side battery strap)

*In holster or carried elsewhere on wheelchair:*
Nokia 1260 cellular telephone (in holster)
Tire pressure gauge (clipped to outside of holster)
SureFire L5 (clipped to outside of holster)
Folding metal cane (carried in basket on seatback)

*On my body:*
TX-1 LED watch

Guess that about does it for the moment.
Note that these are items I carry _every single day_. Items that are carried less frequently are not listed.


----------



## pangris (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

Glock 36 on the ankle if I'm wearing pants (95% of the time). Extra mag. My wife carries a SIG 239 in her purse all the time. I'm about to buy a Kahr PM9 for shorts carry.

Light wise - Browning LED all the time, Surefire A2 sometimes, looking at some ARC stuff for EDC, but also considering an E2e with the LOLA or an L1.

knife - occasionally a folder, benchmade, spyderco, depends on mood.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

Arc AAA
Arc 4+
Leatherman Wave or XE4 or SwissTool 
Sony Ericsoon Z600 cell phone
Keys
Pen


----------



## MeridianTactical (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

I'm pretty lazy for a tactical supply dealer...

Self

.38 revolver/NAA Gardian (I figure this can get me whatever I need /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif)
Small Sebenza or Spyderco Cricket
Small keychain light and utili-key on key ring.

Car: 
SF Aviator 
Inova X0
BM Nimravus (trunk)
Gerber 600 Multi tool


----------



## Patrick Hayes (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

Daily I cary:
Light (Arc LSHP or LongBow Micra)
Knife (SS Dragonfly or Gerber Paraframe)
Cell Phone
Watch Seiko TItanium
Lighter (bic)
Wallet w/ ID cash CC etc.
Keys with Glow ring

I supplement this as needed with:
Sog Power Lock 
Larger folder BM Asscent or Kabar Dozier
Beretta 950bs 
Tarus 92 clone
Surefire 6p or Electrolumens XM2

Patrick


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

[ QUOTE ]
*pangris said:*
Glock 36 on the ankle if I'm wearing pants (95% of the time). Extra mag. My wife carries a SIG 239 in her purse all the time. I'm about to buy a Kahr PM9 for shorts carry. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Buddy carries a PM9 in a PagerPal holster. SWEET little 9mm! 

But then I have semi lusted after a G36 for a long time!

Only real variable in my day to day carry is pen type. I have green and blue GlowPens, SEVERAL Papermate, Pilot, and other brand ballpoints, but now carry an ultrafine Black Sharpie most days.


----------



## chris1 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

In pants pocket: Arc LSH-P or Arc 4+, Crawford mini Falcon folder or Mike Obenauf model 2 mini folder

Jacket (if applicable): Either an A2 or more recently an E2D, sometimes, depending on the place or the hour, an ASP expandable baton. Guns are in the safe since Illinois won't let me take them out of the house except to go to the range.

Car: SF 6P and SF M4, extra 123's for each along with a leatherman and another ASP


----------



## d'mo (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

On-person:
Arc LS with modified AA/AAA/123 "fatty" battery pack & Leatherman wave in custom belt holder.
Pager
Casio DBC-310 or Matsucom OnHand PC watch with watch band mounted flashlight
Wedding ring /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Glasses
Sparky flint/magnesium fire starter
Compass
Safety pins
pencil
Swisstech pliers (no blades)
Eagle creek wallet with ID, CCs etc.
Keys with glowring
eyeglass screwdriver
needle & thread

Briefcase:
computer & power supply
combo Cat5 & modem cable
GPS "mouse"
pocket TV
FM and AM in-ear radios
earbuds
cell phone
soldering iron
multimeter
mini screwdriver set
turbo flame lighter
Bible
razor, deoderant, tootbrush & paste, earplugs, Motrin, Tums, spare 123 battery, floss, 
12 to 120VDC 70 watt power inverter
Aluminum "portable desk" & paperwork
pen & pencil set
digital camera
wire ties
& more stuff I can't think of right now.... 

Hopefully, when the OQO comes out, I'll be able to part with much of this stuff.


----------



## bald1 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

On-person:
Knife (from a number of folders or fixed blades in slip sheaths)
LB Micra
Fountain Pen
Business cards in leather case
ID wallet
Leather money clip
Vector Gear lighter
Car keys w/Photon II
Cell phone

In Land's End Square Rigger Deluxe briefcase:
Handera HE330 PDA
Fountain pens 
spare batteries (AA & CR123)
Inova X5T-UV
Pentax 9x21 binoculars
Victorinox Explorer knife

other gear when warranted (eg digital camera, portable radio, etc.)

--Bob


----------



## Shootmyeyeout (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

ARC LS 2nd
Benchmade 730/Spyderco Calypso Jr.
Kyocera Palm smartphone
Pager
Leatherman Wave
Spacepen
Lighter
ARC AAA


----------



## AluminumOvercast (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

A SureFire something.
Strider folder.
Cell phone

I travel light.


----------



## Stickles01 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

LFP: Mace Brand - Triple Action Defense Spray (OC, Teargas, and UV dye), Dorcy AAA (white), usually a bic Lighter, and Cigs

RFP: Assorted change, Arc4+ Rev2, small bills, and ID card clipped to outside of pocket with the pully thingy.

LRP: Small address book, and bank account balance book.

RRP: Wallet.

In Uncle Mike's holster, with extra mag(soon to be replaced by FIST #19): Springfield XD9 Subcompact with Corbon PowRball 9mm +P shells, sometimes carry on my ankle, in a Galco holster with calf strap (really does help with steadying the weapon).

On keychain: Mag solitaire(wish to be modded with an LS by leds as small as possible), car keys (door and ignition), house key, and keyless entry remote.


----------



## Stingray (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

Wallet
Keys (photon 3 on keychain)
Comb and handkerchief
Arc AAA and Victorinox Midnite Manager on small chain
Surefire E2e or now E2d...off and on
Cellphone
Kel-Tec P32 in a pocket holster always
Spyderco police model sometimes


----------



## thesurefire (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

True EDC:
Wallet
Arc AAA
Spyderco LadyBug
Leatherman P4

Extended EDC:
all of the above plus:
Surefire 6P (Sometimes Steamlight Scorpion)
Gerber AR 3.00 BBS

When in a traveling or doing outdoor activities i also take alone a Leatherman Supertool 200 and a Inova X5T, sometimes with the Inova 24/7 as a back up.


----------



## glock_nor_cal (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

Working or not, I always have a Surefire L4, and an Emerson PSARK clipped to my front pockets.


----------



## haley1 (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

Always when dressed; L1,E2,ARC AA, Victorinox Climber, Leatherman Juice (purple?), CRKT M-16. At work, add; M-4 w/SF 674 weapon light +180 rounds, M-9+ 30 rounds, SF 6Z, 4 123's, Stinger, ballistic vest(various types depending on mission), MCU2AP protective mask, Kevlar helmet, hand cuffs, 100oz Camelbak Hawg + chemical compatable canteen (when away from vehicle), Gortex rain gear, Steiner 10X30's or Nikon 10X25's. At night add; PVS 7D and/or thermal imager. Too many toys, too much to carry, but still fun upon occasion!


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

[ QUOTE ]
*d'mo said:*
Hopefully, when the OQO comes out, I'll be able to part with much of this stuff. 

[/ QUOTE ]
The OQO was announced for Q3/Q4 2002, with "a major manufacturer" already lined up.

I think that Palm, Microsoft, or _somebody_ paid them to sit on their hands.

...Or it was just an exercise in geurilla marketing to see if there was a market for such a device.

I would have bought one at the forecasted price of ~$1000.

_And I see they've finally updated their webpage. Perhaps it will successfully transition from vaporware to hardware._


----------



## enkidu (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

First post on this forum for me:

On Belt: Leatherman Wave in bianchi accumold holster converted for horizontal carry
LF: Chrome Bullet Space Pen
RF: Keys, Loose change, Victorinox Manager in watch pocket
RR: (work) Chris Reeve Mnandi (weekend) Spyderco Calypso Jr.
LR: folding money

Man Bag: Princeton Tec Rage, Handera 330 (Palm), Victorinox Cybertool 29, windproof flintless lighter, micro-sized titanium prybar (about 4"x1/2"x1/4"), 6" steel ruler, Leatherman Squirt EL, credit cards, id etc. etc.

Probably going to add an Arc AAA to my LF pocket in the near future


----------



## lennonsbug (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

Glovebox: Dorcy AAA/Photon Fusion HL
Briefcase: L4 and MM Lite 1W Minimag
Pocket: Arc4+ 2nd


----------



## Hellz (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

My EDC:

Arc AAA
Surefire E2e +KL1 or Arc LSH
Small Classic Sebenza
Brunton Helios Lighter
Fisher Space Pen
Nokia 5210
Ice Blue Glowring on Keys
Traser S7000 Watch
and an empty wallet... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

I also tend to carry a lot of stuff in my bag too:
First Aid kit
Gerber pocket sharpener
Paracord
Neurofen
Small kit containing Firesteel, tinder, whistle, compass etc.


Hellz


----------



## Double_A (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: What equipment do people here carry on a regul*

Fire~Fly v.1 and Photon III off duty, when on-duty E2e and Photon III and if needed a SF 9P or M3

GregR


----------

